# rs007: Recovery & Rebuild



## rs007

Hey guys, starting a new journal on here now, its about time as I feel past few weeks have been a good break through for me after so many false restarts.

Previous journal for reference - Old Journal

To summarise though, for all you newbs that have appeared here since my 18 month holiday  :

Always been a bit fruity on the mental side, in and out of depression since around 14, probably younger depending how you class depression etc.

About 18 months ago, things were coming to head, I felt trapped in my relationship unable to relate how I felt to my then partner, I was losing a battle to keep standing under the weight of crushing debt that had been over me all my adult life - nothing particularly extravagant, it just built up getting by. I was a sh1t dad, and guilt from that was tearing my brain in pieces. I was in a sould destroying job where they were taking the ****, I was literally holding the factory up, on a pittance wage I couldnt get by on, emotionally blackmailed into staying there. I'm not lying, the place went down the tubes within 3 months of me leaving.

Anyway, I made some brutal changes, hurt a lot of people, almost killed myself, but its kinda coming good in a lot of ways now. Primarily, I am an infinitely better parent which is the main one.

I want to recover my physique, but I had several false starts over the last 6 months, fell flat on my face, and my confidence in myself was destroyed. Add to that the insult of a bad back injury at the start of March that I am still suffering effects of, almost being addicted to opiates from that, being put on anti depressants and suffering bad from those... so I wanted to make sure I was really getting back on my feet before starting a new journal here.

Well, its been 5 weeks of training with increasing intensity, eating consistent, and making for the first time in months, what I feel is good progress.

I might still fall flat on my face, but so be it. However it doesn't feel like I will, not for a while at least - so as they say, make hay while the sun shines and all that!

So, I have 1 more week of my "get on feet" phase, then I am going to go more goal specific - looks like maintaining muscle while targeting bodyfat. I'm not in great shape, a very fat 245-250 at 5ft 11 - but its way better than I was 5 weeks ago lol!!

So here we go once more!


----------



## PRL

Good to see the old warrior back.

Good luck mate.


----------



## PaulB

Nice to see you Ramsey.. hope all goes well.


----------



## dtlv

Yes yes yes, awesome to see you back posting Rams with your 31,428th restart (don't worry that's nothing as I'm just about to commence my 801,977th restart on monday!)... should be a cracking journal

Will pop in from time to time to do a little trolling.


----------



## Suprakill4

Excellent to have you back mate! We all hit rough patches in life but you have learnt from it and that's the important thing.

You training with bri?


----------



## rs007

PRL said:


> Good to see the old warrior back.
> 
> Good luck mate.


Thanks man 

I'm through with luck tho, its down to me now, and me alone!


----------



## rs007

Dtlv74 said:


> Yes yes yes, awesome to see you back posting Rams with your 31,428th restart (don't worry that's nothing as I'm just about to commence my 801,977th restart on monday!)... should be a cracking journal
> 
> Will pop in from time to time to do a little trolling.


 :lol:

Troll away, all are welcome


----------



## rs007

Suprakill4 said:


> Excellent to have you back mate! We all hit rough patches in life but you have learnt from it and that's the important thing.
> 
> You training with bri?


Cheers mate, my full adult life has been a rough patch :lol: - but like you say, I've learned from it, and a lot of sh1t has been squared away these past months - like I said to PRL, its all on me now, either do, or do not!

Yup, still training with Bri, can't get rid of the cvnt. I even tried moving to Inverness last year - 4rse end of nowhere - and fate still clawed me back :lol:


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Good luck mate


----------



## Ashcrapper

Great to see you back buddy, I have missed you


----------



## rs007

Ashcrapper said:


> Great to see you back buddy, I have missed you


Awww


----------



## fitrut

havent read first journal but def will this one

sounds like you been through alot, good luck with fresh start :thumb:


----------



## rs007

fitrut said:


> havent read first journal but def will this one
> 
> sounds like you been through alot, good luck with fresh start :thumb:


You weren't missing much, mostly bollocks :lol:

Cheers for popping in; cracking avatar shot!


----------



## fitrut

rs007 said:


> You weren't missing much, mostly bollocks :lol:
> 
> Cheers for popping in; cracking avatar shot!


sometimes that needed too i guess

yours not bad either 

are youre getting back in shape just for yourself or planning to do comps too?


----------



## rs007

fitrut said:


> sometimes that needed too i guess
> 
> yours not bad either
> 
> are youre getting back in shape just for yourself or planning to do comps too?


I'd be lying if I said competing isn't somewhere in the future, like most competitive BBers, its what we do.

But it isn't on the radar currently.

I'm just trying to sort myself out from my current fat mess, into a respectable off season shape BBer - which would then put me in a better position to decide I guess.

Will be posting up current pics in around a week, not for faint hearted, but its a starting point!

Oh and like I said to Pete above, I'm not giving any credence to luck. Taking a more methodical approach this time, BP being monitored at every step, etc - I want longetivity in this game too


----------



## dtlv

I was gonna ask if you were planning to do a comp anytime soon but Ruta stole my question... typical Ruta, grrrr!!! :lol:

How 'out of shape' do you think you are Rams - 245lbs-ish is heavy but by no means a total mess... what kind of timetable are you looking at to be at the weight you wanna be?


----------



## fitrut

Dtlv74 said:


> I was gonna ask if you were planning to do a comp anytime soon but Ruta stole my question... typical Ruta, grrrr!!! :lol:
> 
> How 'out of shape' do you think you are Rams - 245lbs-ish is heavy but by no means a total mess... what kind of timetable are you looking at to be at the weight you wanna be?


curiosity killed the cat  i know one day that will get back at me

245lbs its 111kg not that bad really

whats class you competed in rs007?


----------



## Suprakill4

Hahaha. You could have worse training partners mate (apart from his ginger odour, thst must be horrific and upsetting knowing he has to go through life like that).

I may be moving to Scotland at one point next year if my dad gets me a job woth the common wealth games mate so will def come for a few sessions if thats ok. Need to make sure ser can resist me though


----------



## rs007

fitrut said:


> curiosity killed the cat  i know one day that will get back at me
> 
> 245lbs its 111kg not that bad really
> 
> whats class you competed in rs007?


I'm not a good 245 tho :lol:

I compete in class 1 with NABBA and last time was under 100Kg in UKBFF (and looked terrible) - reckon I'll stick with NABBA for forseeable tho.


----------



## rs007

Suprakill4 said:


> Hahaha. You could have worse training partners mate (apart from his ginger odour, thst must be horrific and upsetting knowing he has to go through life like that).
> 
> I may be moving to Scotland at one point next year if my dad gets me a job woth the common wealth games mate so will def come for a few sessions if thats ok. Need to make sure ser can resist me though


In all seriousness, the guy is a legend of a training partner, simply could not ask for better.

That is the last time I will be nice about him in this thread.

No probs on the sessions man, will be good to meet


----------



## Tassotti

Best of luck mate


----------



## choked

Its not about how many times you get knocked down, its about how many times you can get yourself back up.

All the luck in the world to you mate.


----------



## MURPHYZ

subbed m8, i like the sound of journal about a phoenix risin from the ashes, hope it all plans out accordingly for ya.


----------



## rs007

Tassotti said:


> Best of luck mate


Thanks man 



Grezz1984 said:


> Its not about how many times you get knocked down, its about how many times you can get yourself back up.
> 
> All the luck in the world to you mate.


A good friend was sending something to me last year, and he included a cd, with instruction to put in my PC and watch - it was the video clip from the Rocky movie with that whole thing in it - helped give me a bit of a kick up the ar$e!



Breeny said:


> subbed m8, i like the sound of journal about a phoenix risin from the ashes, hope it all plans out accordingly for ya.


I hope it works out too :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## fitrut

rs007 said:


> I'm not a good 245 tho :lol:
> 
> I compete in class 1 with NABBA and last time was under 100Kg in UKBFF (and looked terrible) - reckon I'll stick with NABBA for forseeable tho.


whats class 1 in NABBA?, not really familiar with classes there. heavies always fun to watch, tough class tho


----------



## choked

rs007 said:


> Thanks man
> 
> A good friend was sending something to me last year, and he included a cd, with instruction to put in my PC and watch - it was the video clip from the Rocky movie with that whole thing in it - helped give me a bit of a kick up the ar$e!
> 
> I hope it works out too :lol: :lol: :lol:


When times are hard i always look for the rocky dvds haha, seriously tho good luck.


----------



## rs007

fitrut said:


> whats class 1 in NABBA?, not really familiar with classes there. heavies always fun to watch, tough class tho


Mens in NABBA is height based - class 4 shortest, up to class 1 tallest. I'm in it by just a half inch, so generally have to stand next next to freaks and giants, no fair!!


----------



## rs007

Anyway on with the technical stuff!!

AAS usage right now and for the past 5 weeks:

100mg Test Prop

200mg Test Cyp

100mg Mast Enanthate

all injected once per week. Also 10mg aromasin per day. This has worked great, regained an inch on the ole guns, and lost 2 off the waist in the last little period, without really suffering or trying too hard, just being consistent.

Food intake is hovering around 2600ish cal daily, around 280g protein, maybe 250ish carbs, 50-60g fat.

Another week of this then that will have been 6 weeks just proving I can eat and train consistent. After this, the next phase will be put into place, but still deciding on the finer points of that!! Looking like it will be aimed at getting some fat off while maintaining muscle, and will be conducted in 2 week blocks. Slight increase in gear probably (by addition of tren @ 200mg I'm thinking) and maybe even DNP for the first fortnight block; I am not keen on DNP for a lot of reasons so this is very much just a maybe at this point...


----------



## RACK

Good to see you back here mate. Can only see tm on my phone and readin is hard for me at the best of times so can keep an eye on you here


----------



## Jay.32

rs007 said:


> Hey guys, starting a new journal on here now, its about time as I feel past few weeks have been a good break through for me after so many false restarts.
> 
> Previous journal for reference - Old Journal
> 
> To summarise though, for all you newbs that have appeared here since my 18 month holiday  :
> 
> Always been a bit fruity on the mental side, in and out of depression since around 14, probably younger depending how you class depression etc.
> 
> About 18 months ago, things were coming to head, I felt trapped in my relationship unable to relate how I felt to my then partner, I was losing a battle to keep standing under the weight of crushing debt that had been over me all my adult life - nothing particularly extravagant, it just built up getting by. I was a sh1t dad, and guilt from that was tearing my brain in pieces. I was in a sould destroying job where they were taking the ****, I was literally holding the factory up, on a pittance wage I couldnt get by on, emotionally blackmailed into staying there. I'm not lying, the place went down the tubes within 3 months of me leaving.
> 
> Anyway, I made some brutal changes, hurt a lot of people, almost killed myself, but its kinda coming good in a lot of ways now. Primarily, I am an infinitely better parent which is the main one.
> 
> I want to recover my physique, but I had several false starts over the last 6 months, fell flat on my face, and my confidence in myself was destroyed. Add to that the insult of a bad back injury at the start of March that I am still suffering effects of, almost being addicted to opiates from that, being put on anti depressants and suffering bad from those... so I wanted to make sure I was really getting back on my feet before starting a new journal here.
> 
> Well, its been 5 weeks of training with increasing intensity, eating consistent, and making for the first time in months, what I feel is good progress.
> 
> I might still fall flat on my face, but so be it. However it doesn't feel like I will, not for a while at least - so as they say, make hay while the sun shines and all that!
> 
> So, I have 1 more week of my "get on feet" phase, then I am going to go more goal specific - looks like maintaining muscle while targeting bodyfat. I'm not in great shape, a very fat 245-250 at 5ft 11 - but its way better than I was 5 weeks ago lol!!
> 
> So here we go once more!


Welcome back Rams, I sort of watched your ups and downs on here and TM over the years.. Really good to see you turning things around and being possative & realistic at the same time.

Ive also missed your humer you crazy man!!!! :lol:


----------



## rs007

RACK said:


> Good to see you back here mate. Can only see tm on my phone and readin is hard for me at the best of times so can keep an eye on you here


Why does that make me feel dirty, the kind of dirt that they don't make water hot enough to scrub off :lol:


----------



## rs007

Jay.32 said:


> Welcome back Rams, I sort of watched your ups and downs on here and TM over the years.. Really good to see you turning things around and being possative & realistic at the same time.
> 
> Ive also missed your humer you crazy man!!!! :lol:


lol, cheers man

Yeah I see what you are getting at, I'm a drama queen :lol:

Not just any old drama queen - I'm the fvcking best drama queen


----------



## fitrut

rs007 said:


> Mens in NABBA is height based - class 4 shortest, up to class 1 tallest. I'm in it by just a half inch, so generally have to stand next next to freaks and giants, no fair!!


oh ok right, never understood the point of height classes-you can control your weight and choose what class to compete in but with the height i guess always unpleasant surprise


----------



## huge monguss

Good luck with it all and I hope you get on well


----------



## rs007

fitrut said:


> oh ok right, never understood the point of height classes-you can control your weight and choose what class to compete in but with the height i guess always unpleasant surprise


I see what you mean, but for me, its always worked out better, even up against the giants - just makes it more awesome when you kill a few of em'


----------



## rs007

huge monguss said:


> Good luck with it all and I hope you get on well


Thanks man - cheers for popping in!


----------



## RACK

rs007 said:


> Why does that make me feel dirty, the kind of dirt that they don't make water hot enough to scrub off :lol:


It's cos you KNOW i'm a filthy tw4t haha


----------



## Hera

Whilst our goals are very different, I too have kept falling flat on my face and feel that I may now have turned a corner. I'm rooting for you!! 5 weeks is a good amount of time for genuine psychological changes to have started happening so I'm optimistic for you  Good luck matey.


----------



## Rob68

Keep going mate,pretty sure much most of this forum will wish you well :thumbup1:


----------



## GreedyBen

Good luck mate, nice to see someone taking responsibility on the parent front aswell!!


----------



## JANIKvonD

glad it's going well for ya atm buddy,now get the fat pics up


----------



## rs007

Thanks everyone for comments, really appreciated!!

Fat pics will appear soon, don't worry about that


----------



## rs007

Oh, forgot to say!!

*BRING ON THE **FIRE**!!!*

Against my better judgement, started DNP today lol

just 200mg, go 3 or 4 days, see how this is tolerated, then decide if stepping up or not.


----------



## mal

Guy with your experience doesn't need dnp good to see you back on it,and hopefully competing

again soon....


----------



## flinty90

Hey rams not seen you for a while, you know we are here to support you mate, so you dont fall on your face, but if you do you will feel the arms of a couple of guys picking you up quickly and brushing you down again...

sounds like your on the mend and like i always say, surround yourself with positive people and it helps ...

i climbed my mountain and pretty much conquered it mate im sure you can p1ss it..


----------



## rs007

*BRING ON **MORE* *FIRE**!!!*

Am eating chilli, with extra habanero tabasco

Some might say given the DNP this is foolhardy - downright stupid mayhap

I just say it makes me awesomer


----------



## rs007

mal said:


> Guy with your experience doesn't need dnp good to see you back on it,and hopefully competing
> 
> again soon....


Lol, I know - and I'm not too keen on it, but fk it - it is a tool, and a tool is useless if not used every once in a while - plus I'm still curious about the drug, this will be 3rd or 4th time I have used it, I still haven't found that "sweet spot" with it, so just experimenting really; and if it gives me a head start into this small cut phase, then alls the better!


----------



## rs007

flinty90 said:


> Hey rams not seen you for a while, you know we are here to support you mate, so you dont fall on your face, but if you do you will feel the arms of a couple of guys picking you up quickly and brushing you down again...
> 
> sounds like your on the mend and like i always say, surround yourself with positive people and it helps ...
> 
> i climbed my mountain and pretty much conquered it mate im sure you can p1ss it..


Thanks mate - means a lot that


----------



## laurie g

Good luck with this bud


----------



## dtlv

rs007 said:


> Lol, I know - and I'm not too keen on it, but fk it - it is a tool, and a tool is useless if not used every once in a while - plus I'm still curious about the drug, this will be 3rd or 4th time I have used it, I still haven't found that "sweet spot" with it, so just experimenting really; and if it gives me a head start into this small cut phase, then alls the better!


Have you tried DNP with slin at any point? From my understanding that looks a good combo, and Joshua was quite into that idea too.


----------



## rs007

Dtlv74 said:


> Have you tried DNP with slin at any point? From my understanding that looks a good combo, and Joshua was quite into that idea too.


No I haven't actually - might read up on that if I run again, I certainly have enough caps to do me two runs if I keep the dosing moderate! I need to do some reading up on that!


----------



## dtlv

rs007 said:


> No I haven't actually - might read up on that if I run again, I certainly have enough caps to do me two runs if I keep the dosing moderate! I need to do some reading up on that!


If you did it would be cool to see how it went. Like I said, josh is the guy for info on that... that fella has forgotten more than I've ever learned. :lol:

Anyway there's a good article pasted here in this thread if you're interested buddy - http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/10740-dnp-insulin.html


----------



## xpower

rs007 said:


> *BRING ON **MORE* *FIRE**!!!*
> 
> Am eating chilli, with extra habanero tabasco
> 
> Some might say given the DNP this is foolhardy - downright stupid mayhap
> 
> I just say it makes me awesomer


 You sir are indeed hardcore lol.

I sweat like a bitch just thinking about strong chilli


----------



## mal

rs007 said:


> Lol, I know - and I'm not too keen on it, but fk it - it is a tool, and a tool is useless if not used every once in a while - plus I'm still curious about the drug, this will be 3rd or 4th time I have used it, I still haven't found that "sweet spot" with it, so just experimenting really; and if it gives me a head start into this small cut phase, then alls the better!


im a big fan of npp these days,i base everything round it now..i know youv been using it for a while,i just

do 1 shot a week and get good results..its the pc 2oomg.

I rate it as good as tren,would you? ide love too go 600mg a week with it for a while and see what happens lol.


----------



## Jay.32

rs007 said:


> Lol, I know - and I'm not too keen on it, but fk it - it is a tool, and a tool is useless if not used every once in a while - plus I'm still curious about the drug, this will be 3rd or 4th time I have used it, I still haven't found that "sweet spot" with it, so just experimenting really; and if it gives me a head start into this small cut phase, then alls the better!


Im off on my hols in 8 weeks, so I think Im gonna need to run dnp to get lean enough for hols. I was thinking of running it for 2 weeks.. from your experience what dose would you suggest I run mate?


----------



## rs007

mal said:


> im a big fan of npp these days,i base everything round it now..i know youv been using it for a while,i just
> 
> do 1 shot a week and get good results..its the pc 2oomg.
> 
> I rate it as good as tren,would you? ide love too go 600mg a week with it for a while and see what happens lol.


NPP? I haven't used it for a good while but yeah - loved it - but I get on well with Nandrolone in all its forms tbh

Don't know if I would say its as good as tren - different drugs - but I def like the stuff! I was taking 2 shots of 1/2ml per week, loved it!! Will def dabble with it more before the year is out!


----------



## rs007

Jay.32 said:


> Im off on my hols in 8 weeks, so I think Im gonna need to run dnp to get lean enough for hols. I was thinking of running it for 2 weeks.. from your experience what dose would you suggest I run mate?


I'm biased because I hate the stuff lol

I'd reccomend starting on 200mg tho, to ascertain the effectiveness of the caps (could be good, could be sh1t) and assess your tolerance too.

In 2010, in my prep for Britain, I went straight to 400mg, and it wrecked me. Granted I was at the end of a long, long diet, and unbeknownst to me getting quite ill under the surface, so this would have almost certainly have compounded the bad effects... all I am saying is it is simply good common sense to start low with this stuff. You might get the effect you want, without having to take more. And if you don't, well, you've learned, and only lost a few quid. Its no biggy in the grand scheme


----------



## Smitch

4 pages of complete b0ll0cks so far.

Start as you mean to go on.


----------



## rs007

Smitch said:


> 4 pages of complete b0ll0cks so far.
> 
> Start as you mean to go on.


Complete bollocks????

I do beg pardon fanny chops!!

Already owned up to all drug usage and next level chilli and DNP infusion???? This **** is cutting edge man!!!


----------



## DoubleXL-

I don't know you mate as I'm one of the noobs that have recently come around from your last slip up  BUT from what I've read I have faith that you'll smash it (again)! Everyone has 'slip ups' in life, they're all experiences and positivity can be drawn from every single 'slip up', provided you're looking for it! I know a fair bit about mental health, and I'd say that whilst you are in a good place right now that things constantly change (as life does) and it's important for you to recognise your own personal triggers and think of a plan to combat these triggers.

It's important to recognise how common 'slip ups' in peoples mental health is, 1 in 4 is a very accurate figure! You're not alone mate! Plenty of support out there.

You've got my support and no doubt a lot of the other guys on here's too!


----------



## rs007

DoubleXL- said:


> I don't know you mate as I'm one of the noobs that have recently come around from your last slip up  BUT from what I've read I have faith that you'll smash it (again)! Everyone has 'slip ups' in life, they're all experiences and positivity can be drawn from every single 'slip ups', provided you're looking for them! I know a fair bit about mental health, and I'd say that whilst you are in a good place right now that things constantly change (as life does) and it's important for you to recognise your own personal triggers and think of a plan to combat these triggers.
> 
> It's important to recognise how common 'slip ups' in peoples mental health is, 1 in 4 is a very accurate figure! You're not alone mate! Plenty of support out there.
> 
> You've got my support and no doubt a lot of the other guys on here's too!


Repped 

Everything you mention has been considered/discovered by myself over the past 6 months especially, and is part of why I feel this time, things are different.

I'm not going to be arrogant enough to believe my own mind can't flip on me and become my worst enemy again - but like I say, I've tied a lot of stuff off, it just feels different now. Like you say, triggers have been identified and more importantly I've identified some key destructive though patterns that just bring on the spiral.

I think, tbh, I've only properly grown into myself the last, say, 6-8 months, only REALLY embraced who I really am, and stopped trying to force myself to be what I think I SHOULD be, if that makes any sense.

None of this means that for definite I am going to be successful at bodybuilding again - and thats kinda the whole point - I've accepted that, I've put that burden down. The pressure is off! If I never set foot on stage again, it matters not a jot - I answer to no one - and it is completely my choice which no one has the right to judge. I've nothing to prove! This time, I'm doing it because I truly want to.

Its quite a liberating process I have been through tbh, if just a tad painful at times :lol:


----------



## DoubleXL-

rs007 said:


> Repped
> 
> Everything you mention has been considered/discovered by myself over the past 6 months especially, and is part of why I feel this time, things are different.
> 
> I'm not going to be arrogant enough to believe my own mind can't flip on me and become my worst enemy again - but like I say, I've tied a lot of stuff off, it just feels different now. Like you say, triggers have been identified and more importantly I've identified some key destructive though patterns that just bring on the spiral.
> 
> I think, tbh, I've only properly grown into myself the last, say, 6-8 months, only REALLY embraced who I really am, and stopped trying to force myself to be what I think I SHOULD be, if that makes any sense.
> 
> None of this means that for definite I am going to be successful at bodybuilding again - and thats kinda the whole point - I've accepted that, I've put that burden down. The pressure is off! If I never set foot on stage again, it matters not a jot - I answer to no one - and it is completely my choice which no one has the right to judge. I've nothing to prove! This time, I'm doing it because I truly want to.
> 
> Its quite a liberating process I have been through tbh, if just a tad painful at times :lol:


It sounds like your on the right track mate! I'm glad you've got yourself through to the other end, and as you say you know who you are now, you're the expert of your own life, nobody else!

Will definitely sub this and be keeping a close eye on it!

Like I said, I don't know ya but I'm only an inbox away mate, + a bit of arrogance never did anyone any harm


----------



## RACK

rs007 said:


> *I'm doing it because I truly **want** to.*


The whole and only reason I train


----------



## rs007

RACK said:


> The whole and only reason I train


Got to be the best reason - the only reason.

I think only in periods have I trained for that before, in between times training due to the wrong kind of pressure on myself, pressure from others (never intended, comments like how good my potential is etc) - the first year I trained to compete, that was me... afterward although its not like I DIDNT want to, it felt pressured if that makes any sense.

I've shrugged that all off, its just me, some good eating, enjoyable sessions in the gym and a bit of gear as a seasoning. Who knows how the recipe will turn out lol


----------



## rs007

*Day 2 of DNP - 200mg*

Toward the end of last night, I would say I felt a definite heat increase - was sitting in the living room (cool in there, concrete floor, doesn't get the sun through the day etc) but even though I was physically inactive (messing about on laptop) I had a clammy layer of sweat on, and just felt warm - not too uncomfortably so - but when I went for a cool shower before bed, I'm not lying, it was the most refreshing feeling I've had in a long time.

I normally hate cold anything on my skin.

Reckon there will be a few more of those as the day goes on, and I'd wager they will get colder as I progress too :lol:


----------



## RACK

I know you're exact feeling. I love training, I love gettin in the gym and for the hour or 2 you're there nothing else matters apart from the weights you lift. I hate prep, I hate the pressure I get from it and all the bitchy comments too. Even positive comments can be terrible when you're in the wrong mind set. If it wasn't for me makin the bet with CJ there's no way I'd have done another show.

I'm glad to see you're back into enjoying it mate, known you on boards a while and still know our hard to translate chat at Body Power word for word lol

Now up the dose and get fooking lifting


----------



## Raptor

Good luck with this mate, i've had many false starts in training too so can see exactly where you're coming from with this journal. Anyway you can do it, lets hope you manage to keep full focus... and lol i can't believe you are fatter than me, good luck rams

:thumbup1:


----------



## rs007

Raptor said:


> Good luck with this mate, i've had many false starts in training too so can see exactly where you're coming from with this journal. Anyway you can do it, lets hope you manage to keep full focus... and lol i can't believe you are fatter than me, good luck rams
> 
> :thumbup1:


You'll see the pics and the fatness soon enough :lol:

I shaved my legs last night. So much white fatty fail lol


----------



## Jay.32

GET THE PICS UP BEFORE THE DNP STRIPS IT OFF YOU LOL


----------



## Double J

Just spotted this. Always a big fan of your posts on here mate and great to see you have come out the other side of the long and painful journey you have endured.

Very best of luck with this mate; if you can keep focused then the world is without doubt your crustacean


----------



## rs007

Jay.32 said:


> GET THE PICS UP BEFORE THE DNP STRIPS IT OFF YOU LOL


lol, the DNP will actually make me look even worse in the photos due to watering up and the extreme flattening off!


----------



## rs007

Double J said:


> Just spotted this. Always a big fan of your posts on here mate and great to see you have come out the other side of the long and painful journey you have endured.
> 
> Very best of luck with this mate; if you can keep focused then the world is without doubt your crustacean


Sincere thanks mate, glad someone likes my inane ramblings lol


----------



## Magic Torch

Just seen this, glad your posting back here mate.

big hugs xx


----------



## Roadrunner1

I dont know you but have just had a quick look through this thread.

It sounds like you have been through the ringer. The most important think is that you now have a good sense of who you are and where your going in life. So the very best of luck to you. NO edit that you dont need luck you know what works and what doesn't.


----------



## hackskii

Subbed

Welcome back Ransay, good to see you posting again.

Good luck.


----------



## rs007

hackskii said:


> Subbed
> 
> Welcome back Ransay, good to see you posting again.
> 
> Good luck.


Thanks man, good to see another familiar face


----------



## Mingster

Good luck with this mate.

I may not be a familiar face, but I've been round a while and have had my fair share of ups and downs over the years, so I can understand your situation. Will pop in to pinch ideas and lend a supportive shoulder if required:thumbup1:


----------



## XMS

i have missed your protocol bashing and this is the way i do things bluntness. Some of your posts away back have really helped me get to where i am now, from not following protocols or listen to know it alls but from listening to my own body, learning and using protocols when needed! cheers fella so i wish you all the best and your typing like a person with his FULL mojo back!!! good luck


----------



## rs007

XMS said:


> i have missed your protocol bashing and this is the way i do things bluntness. Some of your posts away back have really helped me get to where i am now, from not following protocols or listen to know it alls but from listening to my own body, learning and using protocols when needed! cheers fella so i wish you all the best and your typing like a person with his FULL mojo back!!! good luck


Hey man that actually means a lot, if I have helped you to keep your eyes open and think, then I am a happy guy 

Even now I still get likes etc on posts I made so long ago that I don't remember them, whisky probably doesn't help the memory there either lol! It does make me feel good tho if people get stuff from the crap I write.

Thanks mate


----------



## Hardc0re

rs007 said:


> Hey man that actually means a lot, if I have helped you to keep your eyes open and think, then I am a happy guy
> 
> Even now I still get likes etc on posts I made so long ago that I don't remember them, whisky probably doesn't help the memory there either lol! It doesn make me feel good if people get stuff from the crap I write.
> 
> Thanks mate


What whisky you drinking these days mate?

Just noticed you had a thread back, all the best mate.

Big thumbs up from me, your back and doing all this for yourself. :thumb:


----------



## rs007

Hardc0re said:


> What whisky you drinking these days mate?
> 
> Just noticed you had a thread back, all the best mate.
> 
> Big thumbs up from me, your back and doing all this for yourself. :thumb:


Hey big guy!

Whisky - I'm not drinking it these days lol, thats the point 

Did go through a phase there of splitting a bottle of rum on a Sat night with the GF, but I want to minimise that now too. Helping nothing, hindering lots of things... gotta go tbh


----------



## Jay.32

Right lets all stop giving him to much love and attention!!!!! he needs a kick up the a*se really..

now stop wingeing and get on with it Rams:lol:


----------



## rs007

Jay.32 said:


> Right lets all stop giving him to much love and attention!!!!! he needs a kick up the a*se really..
> 
> now stop wingeing and get on with it Rams:lol:


Oi!!! What do I need a kick in the **** for already, thats not fair :lol:

Is it just a pre-emptive high speed toe tap, just to make sure I am not slacking?


----------



## rs007

*Anyway, day 3 of DNP @ 200mg*

Jeez man, I awoke feeling hungover, back of throat all closed up and burning like I was severely dehydrated... which I guess I probably am - must increase fluid intake today.

Don't remember feeling like this the last times I have experimented with it but then circumstances were different, and as said a river of whisky has flowed through my brain since then lol!!!

Might be the slight head cold I have about to take a turn for worse, hope it isn't as I am motivated to step into my next phase on Monday!!!


----------



## Rob68

rs007 said:


> You'll see the pics and the fatness soon enough :lol:
> 
> I shaved my legs last night. So much white fatty fail lol


Unsubscribed :lol:


----------



## rs007

Rob68 said:


> Unsubscribed :lol:


Aye right, I believe you

Phoned out for an extra large delivery of kleenex and lotion more like, sitting anxious at your PC clicking refresh every 3 seconds with one hand, and your nob in the other :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Double J

rs007 said:


> Phoned out for an extra large delivery of kleenex and lotion more like, sitting anxious at your PC clicking refresh every 3 seconds with one hand, and your nob in the other :lol: :lol: :lol:


That sums up 49 of the last 50 of my weekends tbh. I had food poisoning on the other one :lol:


----------



## rs007

Im definitely dehydrated

just went to take my morning sh1t, all that came out was a thin cylinder of charcoal and a puff of dust


----------



## mal

cum on..photo's , not seen you for a couple of years...full front double bi will do,up to

you what underwear you go with:lol:


----------



## rs007

mal said:


> cum on..photo's , not seen you for a couple of years...full front double bi will do,up to
> 
> you what underwear you go with:lol:


Soon my pretty, soon :lol:

I look smaller and fatter than last time lol


----------



## mal

rs007 said:


> Soon my pretty, soon :lol:
> 
> I look smaller and fatter than last time lol


I remember the last ones,you were looking very good,think they were done in your house,

my gut feeling is your alot better and your just playin,and youv come back here after

months of secret training and heavy ped use to unleash your new mass 2 the world


----------



## Jay.32

rs007 said:


> Oi!!! What do I need a kick in the **** for already, thats not fair :lol:
> 
> Is it just a pre-emptive high speed toe tap, just to make sure I am not slacking?


Im just a bit jealous that you have been back here for 2 mins and your journals is the busiest one already!! :lol:


----------



## rs007

mal said:


> I remember the last ones,you were looking very good,think they were done in your house,
> 
> my gut feeling is your alot better and your just playin,and youv come back here after
> 
> months of secret training and heavy ped use to unleash your new mass 2 the world


I wish mate, I wish :crying:


----------



## rs007

Time to put a fatty boom boom pic and get all you closet homos looking for w4nk bank material to STFU

Also popped a little something in there for da laydeez, cos thats just how I roll, romantic style brah



Not great but a DAMN site better than I was 6 weeks back, I'm actually chuffed with the turnaround.

This is start point, ground zero. Yeah I've been on DNP 3 days counting today, but its done nothing visually as of yet.


----------



## fitrut

rs007 said:


> Time to put a fatty boom boom pic and get all you closet homos looking for w4nk bank material to STFU
> 
> Also popped a little something in there for da laydeez, cos thats just how I roll, romantic style brah
> 
> Not great but a DAMN site better than I was 6 weeks back, I'm actually chuffed with the turnaround.
> 
> This is start point, ground zero. Yeah I've been on DNP 3 days counting today, but its done nothing visually as of yet.


i thouhgt you said you were fat, looking good and crazy calfs there

:lol: :lol: romantic style


----------



## rs007

fitrut said:


> i thouhgt you said you were fat, looking good and crazy calfs there
> 
> :lol: :lol: romantic style


I'm on the autistic spectrum, thats as romantic as it gets :lol:

Just for the record, thats only one bollock - unlike a lot of dirty roiders, I have a reasonably good pair of cherrys on me

just sayin'

Cheers for comments tho, but I'm meant to be a bodybuilder, so thats fat. I'll get more shots up later, the side shots show it better, right gunt going on lol


----------



## Jay.32

You still got plenty of mass going on there... if you dont fall down again, I think you could turn this around pretty quick mate..

loving them calfs... :thumbup1:


----------



## rs007

Jay.32 said:


> You still got plenty of mass going on there... if you dont fall down again, I think you could turn this around pretty quick mate..
> 
> loving them calfs... :thumbup1:


Plenty of mass - just to clarify - you talkin' about the ball, or the physique :confused1:

:lol:

The annoying thing is, although I have decent size bollocks, my nob is tiny. Just as well I've got guts of 18 stone to push it home with

oh wait

I'm dieting

:crying:

Still got huge (and skilled :whistling: ) hands :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

And get rid of them grandad pants!!!! or you will be single for the rest of your life:laugh:


----------



## rs007

Jay.32 said:


> And get rid of them grandad pants!!!! or you will be single for the rest of your life:laugh:


Funny dickhead, I'm not single just now :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

rs007 said:


> Funny dickhead, *I'm not single just now* :lol:


You will be when she or he, sees them pants:lol:


----------



## rs007

Jay.32 said:


> You will be when she or he, sees them pants:lol:


We'll see - put it on Facebook too and tagged her at the bollock


----------



## weeman

pmsl i just come on here to do the same thing too lol

ant and dec strikes back mate,its about time we got our fingers out eh lol

people following our journals shall now bear witness to that same feeling you get when you see two old codgers going at it in the street with each other,a slight sense of 'on yerself old boys' and also severe cringe material :lol: :lol:


----------



## mal

Quality pic mate, nice plump balls too:lol: bordering on porn that is...

lots of good mass to work with... :thumb:


----------



## hackskii

rs007 said:


> I wish mate, I wish :crying:


Isnt that a bit high for a nut sack?

Funny/serious thread. :lol:


----------



## Suprakill4

WTF with your knacker hanging out lol!!


----------



## Raptor

rs007 said:


> Time to put a fatty boom boom pic and get all you closet homos looking for w4nk bank material to STFU
> 
> Also popped a little something in there for da laydeez, cos thats just how I roll, romantic style brah
> 
> View attachment 84843
> 
> 
> Not great but a DAMN site better than I was 6 weeks back, I'm actually chuffed with the turnaround.
> 
> This is start point, ground zero. Yeah I've been on DNP 3 days counting today, but its done nothing visually as of yet.


When you said you were 250lbs and fat i finally thought there was a fatter member than me.

Fcuk you :sneaky2:

p.s looking sexy


----------



## rs007

weeman said:


> pmsl i just come on here to do the same thing too lol
> 
> ant and dec strikes back mate,its about time we got our fingers out eh lol
> 
> people following our journals shall now bear witness to that same feeling you get when you see two old codgers going at it in the street with each other,a slight sense of 'on yerself old boys' and also severe cringe material :lol: :lol:


Fvck off ginger cnut, can't see sh1te go by you


----------



## RACK

Have you done a "RACK-bulk" hahaha

You know you hold good size mate, and for the weight the condition is good.

PS, loving the bollock slip


----------



## rs007

Got me new Omron BP monitor today, alread impressed with it, just built better and the cuff is way better quality than the crappy one I was using before.

I just have more confidence in it - time will tell if that confidence is ill placed or not I guess.

BP came out not too bad, for some reason I just assumed the DNP would have put it up but apparently not:

L/Arm 1 - 130/75 P89

L/Arm 2 - 137/76 P89

R/Arm 1 - 143/86 P87 (think I tested a little too soon after wrestling with cuff a bit on this one)

R/Arm 2 - 138/81 P87

Not great - but not disasterous either

which is just as well cos I have started 100mg Oxymetholone per day just for the hell of it :lol:


----------



## Smitch

rs007 said:


> Time to put a fatty boom boom pic and get all you closet homos looking for w4nk bank material to STFU
> 
> Also popped a little something in there for da laydeez, cos thats just how I roll, romantic style brah
> 
> View attachment 84843
> 
> 
> Not great but a DAMN site better than I was 6 weeks back, I'm actually chuffed with the turnaround.
> 
> This is start point, ground zero. Yeah I've been on DNP 3 days counting today, but its done nothing visually as of yet.


You horrible man, is that your nutsack trying to escape out of your undercrackers?


----------



## rs007

Smitch said:


> You horrible man, is that your nutsack trying to escape out of your undercrackers?


No that is just one of my meat spuds.

Weighty, eh?


----------



## Double J

So, just settling down for my chicken and cottage cheese lunch and thought I'd catch up on UKM.....

I was ravenous until I caught sight of your right testicle..... :w00t:

So thanks for the instant appetite suppressant, not as keen on the queasy feeling in my stomach though :lol:

Joking (and right boll0ck) aside, you look in much better condition than I thought you would given the pre-pic introduction.

And yes, the size is impressive, although surely a pair of raisins would be preferable as they would obviously help the illusion of a bigger c0ck


----------



## rs007

Double J said:


> And yes, the size is impressive, although surely a pair of raisins would be preferable as they would obviously help the illusion of a bigger c0ck


See you have nailed it in one, this is the double edged sword of my damned life

Makes my already tiny penis look even smaller. Like a grain of rice sitting atop two eggs.

:crying:


----------



## JANIKvonD

PMSL :lol: straight in the [email protected] bank. still carrying LOADS o mass ..pr**k*cough* fat will be flying off you!

any set timeframe ur gonna be cutting?.. or just once u hit a certain bf level?


----------



## rs007

JANIKvonD said:


> PMSL :lol: straight in the [email protected] bank. still carrying LOADS o mass ..pr**k*cough* fat will be flying off you!
> 
> any set timeframe ur gonna be cutting?.. or just once u hit a certain bf level?


 

Just taking it in 2 ish week blocks, see at end of each, reassess. I'm not looking for comp ready or even anything that could be described as cut - just decent off season building shape


----------



## Suprakill4

Any plans to compete again?


----------



## rs007

Suprakill4 said:


> Any plans to compete again?


Nah

Don't get me wrong - as I touched on earlier - it will no doubt happen at some point, its what I am and I love it - but no plans right now. I'm just happy to be making progress tbh!

Having said that

Just realised this is in competive journals..... :whistling:


----------



## Milky

Rams there is a sticky mate Ukm hall of fame.

Stick some comp.pics in please matey.


----------



## rs007

Milky said:


> Rams there is a sticky mate Ukm hall of fame.
> 
> Stick some comp.pics in please matey.


Nahhh not my bag

I'm awesome because I am awesome, not because I have a greek god-esque physique

Well, used to have :lol:

I'll put some in once I get back to / beat my best


----------



## Suprakill4

Sounds good mate. Can't wait to compete for the first time.


----------



## rs007

Well thats the DNP put up to 400mg as of today, lets see what this brings... probably even more heat but so far its been tolerable, pleasant even!


----------



## Fatstuff

have u thought about sorting ur diet out rather than resorting to drugs :rolleye:

subbed rams good to have u back


----------



## rs007

Fatstuff said:


> have u thought about sorting ur diet out rather than resorting to drugs :rolleye:
> 
> subbed rams good to have u back


Wheres the fun in that :lol:

Nah to be fair diet is pretty much sorted; its weird, it was mostly good clean food anyway, but now DNP is making me want to eat even tighter to hopefully get the best from it if that makes any sense?


----------



## Fatstuff

well, u might as well how long u dnp'ing for?


----------



## rs007

Fatstuff said:


> well, u might as well how long u dnp'ing for?


If I can handle the 400mg this time round (last time I was at end of a long show diet, totally depleted and ill without realising) I'll do 10 days at that dose including today, so total run will have been 2 weeks.

My waist is actually up today :confused1:

It just don't make sense :lol:


----------



## RACK

Usually I'd have said it's water from the DNP but sure someone said that was a myth the other day


----------



## Delhi

Good luck on your recovery mate, no one is perfect and we have all had to make choices in life that were difficult. Do as I do let teh negative people inspire you onto greater things.

We dont always agree mate (Where is the fun in that?), but I sincerly hope you get back to where you belong and achieve what you want.

Onwards...


----------



## rs007

Delhi said:


> Good luck on your recovery mate, no one is perfect and we have all had to make choices in life that were difficult. Do as I do let teh negative people inspire you onto greater things.
> 
> We dont always agree mate (Where is the fun in that?), but I sincerly hope you get back to where you belong and achieve what you want.
> 
> Onwards...


Fvck off nobber

:lol:

Just disagreeing there   

Thanks man. Couldn't give a fk about negative people any more, not that I have any around me these days; cut them off.

There will be people in the Scottish goldfish bowl weesy washying as usual - the usual ones - but I couldnt care less; I have always been open and above all honest - I'm bullet proof. Can say what they wan't, gossip all they like, I know I'm above it :thumbup1:


----------



## Jay.32

YOU CAN SAY THAT AGAIN..


----------



## JANIKvonD

Jay.32 said:


> YOU CAN SAY THAT AGAIN..


Fvck off nobber

:lol:

Just disagreeing there   

Thanks man. Couldn't give a fk about negative people any more, not that I have any around me these days; cut them off.

There will be people in the Scottish goldfish bowl weesy washying as usual - the usual ones - but I couldnt care less; I have always been open and above all honest - I'm bullet proof. Can say what they wan't, gossip all they like, I know I'm above it :thumbup1:


----------



## Jay.32

JANIK that was quick thinking for you this early in the morning :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Jay.32 said:


> JANIK that was quick thinking for you this early in the morning :lol:


haha tell is bout it mate! working today so this 4th coffee has given me an unfair advantage


----------



## rs007

JANIKvonD said:


> haha tell is bout it mate! working today so this 4th coffee has given me an unfair advantage


I was reading it thinking WTF is he on about, while getting a growing sense of deja vu

The penny drops slowly for me at times :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

rs007 said:


> I was reading it thinking WTF is he on about, while getting a growing sense of deja vu
> 
> The penny drops slowly for me at times :lol:


haha ya got there in the end mate, thats what matters :tongue:


----------



## Beklet

Pervy creepy stalky fly by.....I should stop reading bloody journals and get to the sodding gym. Damn bank holiday opening hours...


----------



## rs007

Ok taking a break from DNP today just for sake of taking a day off - with the missus today, so although the DNP is still in my system due to its half life, I am not getting the peak effect of another 400mg going in on top. So I started on Monday last week, done Mon/Tue/Wed/Thu at 200mg/day, Fri/Sat at 400mg, today off.

I intend to do the next 7 days AT LEAST straight on 400mg. I say intend because it is getting rather horrible now. Went to watch Prometheus last night, and it was horrible, even with the air con on.

Monday also coincides with the start of my more serious fat loss block, which will last two weeks, then assess if another is needed. 2 week sections, thus helping me keep focussed.

In other news, not touched a drop of booze in over a fortnight, can't say I feel any benefit, but then, the DNP will be dragging me down so won't be able to assess until after I am off that; however, it is undeniable that regardless of how I feel, I am better off sans alcohol...


----------



## JANIKvonD

good w.e mate? how was ur day off DNP. im ****in choking to see prometheus!! any good


----------



## rs007

JANIKvonD said:


> good w.e mate? how was ur day off DNP. im ****in choking to see prometheus!! any good


Hey man, the day off from DNP def helped, even managed to give the missus a seeing to without combusting :lol:

Time to batten down the hatches now and push on, see if I can make some real progress; Ive had my warm up phase!

Prometheus... it was alright mate, but not my film of the year. Effects were of course outstanding, and in 3D it just looked amazing... but the film itself IMO could have been done better. Def worth going to watch tho, 100% reccomend it as worth going to see on big screen - maybe I just expected too much, or the fact I was extremely uncomfortable in the cinema poss tainted my view...


----------



## rs007

Oh, will get finger out later and put up the rest of the pics I took last week to show the extent of my chubb, no more stray testicles tho I'm afraid :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

rs007 said:


> Hey man, the day off from DNP def helped, even managed to give the missus a seeing to without combusting :lol:
> 
> Time to batten down the hatches now and push on, see if I can make some real progress; Ive had my warm up phase!
> 
> Prometheus... it was alright mate, but not my film of the year. Effects were of course outstanding, and in 3D it just looked amazing... but the film itself IMO could have been done better. Def worth going to watch tho, 100% reccomend it as worth going to see on big screen - maybe I just expected too much, or the fact I was extremely uncomfortable in the cinema poss tainted my view...


good stuff. im not a fan of 3d in the cinema like..find it hard to concentrate on the detail of things, transformers was a sh!temare to watch :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

rs007 said:


> Oh, will get finger out later and put up the rest of the pics I took last week to show the extent of my chubb, *no more stray testicles tho I'm afraid* :lol:


actually gutted :tongue:


----------



## rs007

OK rest of fatty boom boom pics!


----------



## rs007

Quick stats there, hovering around 245ish, 5ft11, waist 39" ( :lol: ), penis 1 3/8th inch, arms around 18 3/4 inch. Havent took any other measurements as too depressed :lol:


----------



## rs007

And just a quick one to try and save face lol, Oct 2010 approaching my last comp, I've actually got more lean tissue than this now but you wouldn't know it due to how the fat blanket skews the illusion!!!

What lies beneath - thats prob the exact same tesco value underskegs I'm wearing too :lol: :


----------



## Milky

Rams we all know how good you look under normal circumstances dont sweat it mate.


----------



## Fatstuff

rs007 said:


> And just a quick one to try and save face lol, Oct 2010 approaching my last comp, I've actually got more lean tissue than this now but you wouldn't know it due to how the fat blanket skews the illusion!!!
> 
> What lies beneath - thats prob the exact same tesco value underskegs I'm wearing too :lol: :


Like a different bloke lol, how quickly u reckon u cam get down to that?


----------



## mal

waist is tiny there , like you say its all there underneath,as long as your training, and a

half decent diet you wont lose anything imo. :thumb:


----------



## rs007

Fatstuff said:


> Like a different bloke lol, how quickly u reckon u cam get down to that?


If I were to go all out looking to do a show? 12 weeks going at it good guns, and I'd expect to better that condition tbh. 16-18 weeks easy diet with lots of cheating.


----------



## rs007

mal said:


> waist is tiny there , like you say its all there underneath,as long as your training, and a
> 
> half decent diet you wont lose anything imo. :thumb:


Not that small - just my shoulder width (frame) that makes it so - reckon around 33" there?


----------



## rs007

Milky said:


> Rams we all know how good you look under normal circumstances dont sweat it mate.


I know man, but sometimes I need reminding myself lol


----------



## mal

rs007 said:


> Not that small - just my shoulder width (frame) that makes it so - reckon around 33" there?


Between 30-34 is smallish,with a good wide frame,i never trained my abs much,keeps the girth down lol.


----------



## JANIKvonD

39" waist :lol: finger out mate :tongue: looking good in the 2010pic!


----------



## hackskii

I like the shape of the chest.


----------



## Jay.32

rs007 said:


> And just a quick one to try and save face lol, Oct 2010 approaching my last comp, I've actually got more lean tissue than this now but you wouldn't know it due to how the fat blanket skews the illusion!!!
> 
> What lies beneath - thats prob the exact same tesco value underskegs I'm wearing too :lol: :


awsome shape rams..... latts are like wings


----------



## rs007

hackskii said:


> I like the shape of the chest.


Cheers Hacks - from some angles its strong... form others super weak, it has no thickness due to being spread over my wide frame width - but am working on it!!


----------



## rs007

Jay.32 said:


> awsome shape rams..... latts are like wings


Cheers Jay, my back is actually a major weakpoint, partly in its shape which I can't do a lot about, and partly again from the fact my frame is wide it is spread thin.

The back injury in March also set me back months, I had been making good progress too - but cest la vie, no point worrying about it too much!


----------



## rs007

JANIKvonD said:


> 39" waist :lol: finger out mate :tongue: looking good in the 2010pic!


Am trying man, was well over 40 6 weeks ago, so it is slowly going in the right direction 

Would be happy around 35ish I reckon for off season condition, shouldnt be too painful to get it there!


----------



## rs007

well weighed my fat black ass this morning - down about 5lb in the last couple of days so looks like something may be happening.

Just going to run this DNP until the tub runs out, thats another 6 days at 400mg, assuming I can handle it of course.

Adding 4-6g of CLA daily, never used it and heard it is pretty awesome so might help, and I might add in some clen too for a bit of a push on, we'll see!


----------



## Fatstuff

rs007 said:


> well weighed my fat black ass this morning - down about 5lb in the last couple of days so looks like something may be happening.
> 
> Just going to run this DNP until the tub runs out, thats another 6 days at 400mg, assuming I can handle it of course.
> 
> Adding 4-6g of CLA daily, never used it and heard it is pretty awesome so might help, and I might add in some clen too for a bit of a push on, we'll see!


get it down u lol


----------



## hackskii

I think you will be a bit disappointed in the CLA, could run that with L-Carnitine if you are low carbing.


----------



## rs007

hackskii said:


> I think you will be a bit disappointed in the CLA, could run that with L-Carnitine if you are low carbing.


You not rate it Hacks?

I only got it because I had a couple of quid left in my paypal when I was ordering protein, and I've never tried it.


----------



## hackskii

rs007 said:


> You not rate it Hacks?
> 
> I only got it because I had a couple of quid left in my paypal when I was ordering protein, and I've never tried it.


I bought a massive bottle of it, was hammering them daily, noticed nothing.

But not to say on a diet that it might not be worth taking, targeting fat during a diet using all the things that aid in fat loss sounds good to me.

Due to cows not being grass fet tends to lower CLA in meat, so supplementing it anyway is not a bad idea.


----------



## IanStu

Good luck with latest efforts....although you will never look as good as me (you simply don't have the genetics that I am blessed with) I know that in your own small way you will make some half baked achievements. Rest assured I will always be behind you with my words of encouragement to spur you on to mediocrity...and just to put your tourtured mind at rest my words of wisdom are available 24/7


----------



## rs007

IanStu said:


> Good luck with latest efforts....although you will never look as good as me (you simply don't have the genetics that I am blessed with) I know that in your own small way you will make some half baked achievements. Rest assured I will always be behind you with my words of encouragement to spur you on to mediocrity...and just to put your tourtured mind at rest my words of wisdom are available 24/7


hahahaha

How you doing you nob??

Speaking of nobs, thats a helluva "almost" root-of-nob shot in your avi lol, you trying to woo a lady - or young boy - on here perchance


----------



## IanStu

rs007 said:


> hahahaha
> 
> How you doing you nob??
> 
> Speaking of nobs, thats a helluva "almost" root-of-nob shot in your avi lol, you trying to woo a lady - or young boy - on here perchance


Lady...young boy...I'll take what I can get...any sort of mammal basically...but I do insist that they are alive, well usually


----------



## rs007

IanStu said:


> Lady...young boy...I'll take what I can get...any sort of mammal basically...but I do insist that they are alive, well usually


Fussy bastard

Where I'm from, its any port in a storm


----------



## hackskii

rs007 said:


> Fussy bastard
> 
> Where I'm from, its any port in a storm


Dudes too? :confused1:


----------



## rs007

hackskii said:


> Dudes too? :confused1:


Any holes a goal brah


----------



## hackskii

rs007 said:


> Any holes a goal brah


I am scared of you boss....

I submit...

Am showing my belly to you stud.........


----------



## GreedyBen

rs007 said:


> Any holes a goal brah


Close your eyes, it's all the same! You're only gay if your mates find out 

Bit late but respect for putting fat pics up, most on here would be happy to have them as progress pics!

Not many people have fat/pre prep pics that I have seen but it provides a massive insight to us uneducated!


----------



## JANIKvonD

those pics seem to have been dubd 'the fat pics' :lol: :lol: ur confidence must be sky high rite now mate


----------



## rs007

JANIKvonD said:


> those pics seem to have been dubd 'the fat pics' :lol: :lol: ur confidence must be sky high rite now mate


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

It's alright, I called them fat pics first

I don't mind, I know I'm going to fly higher than I've ever soared before, it is inevitable; Ive been to depths I never knew existed before the last 18 months, so the transition aint gonna be easy, or quick


----------



## rs007

Good weekend that, came off DNP for the two days and gave myself a rest, just enjoyed my food.

Back on it today, 5 days Mon-Fri, I have 12 caps left, so 2 of those days are going to be 600mg :lol:

One big push this week, and thats the end of my first 2 week fat loss block, see where I am at. I can see some changes on forearms/calves. Upper arms starting to change slightly as are quads - seems to be coming from extremities first.

Added in CLA and a little clen too, just to see what diff that makes


----------



## rs007

Bit fkn ****ed off today for no real reason I can put my finger on, obv I watch out for stuff like this given my history, in case its a sign I'm going into a dive - but probably just the DNP starting to take its toll. I remember the first time I used it, the GF at the time said she seen a real mood change effect on it - so prob just that.

Got @Weeman to take a quick gander at me today, can see slight differences, excellent considering I have been (as I knew I would) not as strict as I could otherwise have been. Lot of fat off gut but it is still very fat - with the amount I was carrying it was never going to be anything but after just a couple of weeks.

so, yesterday 600mg, today, 600mg, then wed/thu/fri at 400mg then its done. So still room for further moves forward, then sometime next week I'll prob see the true results from the run. Next week I'll go to conventional clen/t3/cardio just to keep momentum going!


----------



## Jay.32

rs007 said:


> Bit fkn ****ed off today for no real reason I can put my finger on, obv I watch out for stuff like this given my history, in case its a sign I'm going into a dive - but probably just the DNP starting to take its toll. I remember the first time I used it, the GF at the time said she seen a real mood change effect on it - so prob just that.
> 
> Got @Weeman to take a quick gander at me today, can see slight differences, excellent considering I have been (as I knew I would) not as strict as I could otherwise have been. Lot of fat off gut but it is still very fat - with the amount I was carrying it was never going to be anything but after just a couple of weeks.
> 
> so, yesterday 600mg, today, 600mg, then wed/thu/fri at 400mg then its done. So still room for further moves forward, then sometime next week I'll prob see the true results from the run. Next week I'll go to conventional clen/t3/cardio just to keep momentum going!


Yeah just put it down to the DNP.. and keep plugging away RS.


----------



## JANIKvonD

rs007 said:


> Bit fkn ****ed off today for no real reason I can put my finger on, obv I watch out for stuff like this given my history, in case its a sign I'm going into a dive - but probably just the DNP starting to take its toll. I remember the first time I used it, the GF at the time said she seen a real mood change effect on it - so prob just that.
> 
> Got @Weeman to take a quick gander at me today, can see slight differences, excellent considering I have been (as I knew I would) not as strict as I could otherwise have been. Lot of fat off gut but it is still very fat - with the amount I was carrying it was never going to be anything but after just a couple of weeks.
> 
> so, yesterday 600mg, today, 600mg, then wed/thu/fri at 400mg then its done. So still room for further moves forward, then sometime next week I'll prob see the true results from the run. Next week I'll go to conventional clen/t3/cardio just to keep momentum going!


atleast ur still progressing quickly mate, drastic change is obv gonna affect ur nut eh? what do u think about clen/t3 in comparison to DNP for fat loss ? x


----------



## Suprakill4

Holy sh1t rams your face got fat lol! Just kiddin mate, was expecting much worse, clear to see a massive ammount of muscle under there. My chests the same (although MUCH smaller) where it's ok from one angle then terrible from most


----------



## rs007

The 600mg hit me like a train last night into today, obviously dose increases lag a bit, monday was my first day at 600, then yest, now back to 400 - but its only really spooling up now.

Almost intolerable. took a 30 min shower there with the temp dial completely bottomed, so uncomfortable - worryingly so when it is hard to cool down!!! I feel like Van Damme in Universal Soldier, I'll be taking ice baths next lol

hopefully won't peak much further, and just two more days at 400 after today, job done.

Day kinda off in all respects today, just been eating whatever, whenever, having a nice easy day of it but still getting some protein in. Back to more regimented today.

Oh and knocked another big chunk off my 60kg/75 reps benchpress - 1min 26 seconds (1-52ish last week from memory) so pretty chuffed with that.


----------



## Uriel

awright pishy pants? best o luck will read in


----------



## JANIKvonD

rs007 said:


> The 600mg hit me like a train last night into today, obviously dose increases lag a bit, monday was my first day at 600, then yest, now back to 400 - but its only really spooling up now.
> 
> Almost intolerable. took a 30 min shower there with the temp dial completely bottomed, so uncomfortable - worryingly so when it is hard to cool down!!! I feel like Van Damme in Universal Soldier, I'll be taking ice baths next lol
> 
> hopefully won't peak much further, and just two more days at 400 after today, job done.
> 
> Day kinda off in all respects today, just been eating whatever, whenever, having a nice easy day of it but still getting some protein in. Back to more regimented today.
> 
> Oh and knocked another big chunk off my *60kg/75 reps benchpress* - 1min 26 seconds (1-52ish last week from memory) so pretty chuffed with that.


wtf :confused1: near a rep a second :lol:


----------



## rs007

JANIKvonD said:


> wtf :confused1: near a rep a second :lol:


Weeman got it in a good bit sub one minute lol


----------



## Jay.32

How much weight or bf have you lost on this course of DNP Rams?


----------



## rs007

Last DNP dose yest, TFFT!!

Will take a few days to get proper otu of system, but the temperature is off peak already.

Clear difference, at least, I can see it, and this is miraculous considering I've been pretty half assed!

Will take new pics mid week or thereabouts for comparisons sake - I'm still fat, but coming from such a fat start point, no amount of anything was going to get me lean in a couple of weeks lol!

Starting from mon, a more conventional thermo approach, maybe with cardio etc, will be implemented, lasting another 2 weeks - then a proper re-assessment of my position.


----------



## rs007

Jay.32 said:


> How much weight or bf have you lost on this course of DNP Rams?


Hard to quantify mate, I stopped wieghing myself cause it was all over the place; remember I added in 100mg oxymetholone at same sort of time as I started DNP, as a result, I never seen a lot of flattening off until towards the end.

Last week I weighed myself and I was 5lb down.

But weight is irrelevant really, with so many variables. I have lost fat, but honestly, coming from as fat as I was, there is no point trying to quantify it. I never do anyway. I just go by the mirror, and opinions of those I trust to give me it straight and not blow smoke.

As said, I'll get pics up in a few days once my body has settled out, and you can see for yourself - I'm still fat tho, so don't expect any miracle changes; all that has happened is it has gave me a little head start, and a jump in motivation


----------



## Jay.32

glad your progressing well mate:thumbup1:


----------



## JANIKvonD

rs007 said:


> Last DNP dose yest, TFFT!!
> 
> Will take a few days to get proper otu of system, but the temperature is off peak already.
> 
> Clear difference, at least, I can see it, and this is miraculous considering I've been pretty half assed!
> 
> Will take new pics mid week or thereabouts for comparisons sake - *I'm still fat*, but coming from *such a fat* start point, no amount of anything was going to get me lean in a couple of weeks lol!
> 
> Starting from mon, a more conventional thermo approach, maybe with cardio etc, will be implemented, lasting another 2 weeks - then a proper re-assessment of my position.





rs007 said:


> Hard to quantify mate, I stopped wieghing myself cause it was all over the place; remember I added in 100mg oxymetholone at same sort of time as I started DNP, as a result, I never seen a lot of flattening off until towards the end.
> 
> Last week I weighed myself and I was 5lb down.
> 
> But weight is irrelevant really, with so many variables. I have lost *fat*, but honestly, coming from as *fat as* I was, there is no point trying to quantify it. I never do anyway. I just go by the mirror, and opinions of those I trust to give me it straight and not blow smoke.
> 
> As said, I'll get pics up in a few days once my body has settled out, and you can see for yourself - *I'm still fat* tho, so don't expect any miracle changes; all that has happened is it has gave me a little head start, and a jump in motivation


you'd think you were fat or sumin :lol: :lol: :lol:

how's ya today [email protected]?


----------



## rs007

Well not the best start to the week, left knee tendon playing up - dodged legs yesterday but got a token session in today with just slight discomfort.

More concerning is my lumbar region has started aching again, don't know for sure why, I think I might be slipping into bad habits again with sleeping position etc...

Or it could just be wear and tear building up because I've been doing bent over rows and such for back. In fact, as I remember it, last weeks back session was abbreviated due to low-back pain...

Eating been OK yest and today so far, all on plan, going to get some form of cardio done today, even if it is just a fast paced walk outside later tonight. Evening walk could be just the ticket, clear my head... been a bit muddy on that front past 3 or 4 days too, kinda bluesy, don't for sure know why but I don't really care for it

Oh and having some chest pains today lol, but, strangely, don't give a crap about that lol


----------



## Jay.32

RAMSY, needs a cooch...

just keep going fella


----------



## rs007

Jay.32 said:


> RAMSY, needs a cooch...
> 
> just keep going fella


Cooch lol, whats that?

Nah I just need to up the fvckign dose


----------



## rs007

OK Pics from Wed.

Not a massive difference from pre DNP, but this is because basically I was half ar$ed on it - most people are, and while I didn't see it as a license to eat what I want or do fvck all, I def put in less effort.

I won't be using it again UNLESS I can commit to putting full effort in.

Anyway, here goes, first few out in gym was weeman wanting to try diff lighting in a massive fail attempt to make me look less flubalicious :lol:


----------



## rs007

My legs are ****ing me off now, especially from the side - used to be one of my better bodyparts!! But since the back injury in March, I just haven't been able to give them the stick they need :cursing:


----------



## Fatstuff

Ur getting there fatty  lol, how many cals u eating?? I have lost a stone in month - 10 days dnp (mainly 200mg) I have been on 2200-2300 and I'm finding that a struggle on dnp. I don't know how u comp bb's get down to silly digits lol


----------



## Mingster

rs007 said:


> My legs are ****ing me off now, especially from the side - used to be one of my better bodyparts!! But since the back injury in March, I just haven't been able to give them the stick they need :cursing:


Not trying to cheer you up here, but I was in a similar situation. My legs were always my best bodypart until a bad back injury 4 years ago. I recovered enough to train them again eventually but I could never seem to get to where I was with presses and hacks and such. Finally after years of physio and core work I returned to squatting 2 months back, and my legs have literally exploded back into growth.


----------



## rs007

Mingster said:


> Not trying to cheer you up here, but I was in a similar situation. My legs were always my best bodypart until a bad back injury 4 years ago. I recovered enough to train them again eventually but I could never seem to get to where I was with presses and hacks and such. Finally after years of physio and core work I returned to squatting 2 months back, and my legs have literally exploded back into growth.


Hey mate, nice one!!! When you say "core work" what exactly do you mean? I think a lot of folks mistakenly think this means deadlifts n' such, which to my understanding is wrong?

I need something, but I don't have the knowledge to know what. My injury was caused seemingly by some level of tear in one of the underlying muscles in my lower back, the resultant inflammation caused acute nerve impingement in everything from that point down. Couldn't walk or even get to toilet for 3 days, was agony just rolling onto my side so I could pis$ in a pot!! Had to use crutches for 2 weeks after that even. Still limp even now sometimes, and the injury was start of March...

I'm guessing there are small, but very targetted, rehab type exercises... I might get the money together and see a private sports physio, reckon DT massage might help too, almost certain I have scar tissue in the area still impinging partially...


----------



## Mingster

I burst the L4 and L5 discs. It wasn't doing one thing but was rather wear and tear over many years. I had quite a few NHS physio's who were worse than useless tbh. Eventually I got in touch with an older guy who I knew from the gym many years previous. He had been a sports physio back in the day, and we put together the routine I've used ever since.

It's difficult to explain but involves vacuums and some plank work, and also an exercise where I lie flat on the floor with my feet flat to the floor and my knees raised. I flatten my lower back into the floor, then rotate it forwards and up towards my knees without my lower back ever leaving the floor. I know that sounds mad but it's the best way I can describe it. I squeeze at the top of the movement then repeat slowly.

I've done these pretty much every day for the past 4 years. About a year or so ago I introduced these....






and I do these every other day.

I tried to squat a couple of years ago and couldn't bear the weight of a 60kg barbell for a single rep. I gave up and did other leg stuff as best I could. Then, six weeks or so ago, I tried to squat again and....no pain. I'm up to 180kgx6 now and still improving.


----------



## rs007

Mingster said:


> I burst the L4 and L5 discs. It wasn't doing one thing but was rather wear and tear over many years. I had quite a few NHS physio's who were worse than useless tbh. Eventually I got in touch with an older guy who I knew from the gym many years previous. He had been a sports physio back in the day, and we put together the routine I've used ever since.
> 
> It's difficult to explain but involves vacuums and some plank work, and also an exercise where I lie flat on the floor with my feet flat to the floor and my knees raised. I flatten my lower back into the floor, then rotate it forwards and up towards my knees without my lower back ever leaving the floor. I know that sounds mad but it's the best way I can describe it. I squeeze at the top of the movement then repeat slowly.
> 
> I've done these pretty much every day for the past 4 years. About a year or so ago I introduced these....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I do these every other day.
> 
> I tried to squat a couple of years ago and couldn't bear the weight of a 60kg barbell for a single rep. I gave up and did other leg stuff as best I could. Then, six weeks or so ago, I tried to squat again and....no pain. I'm up to 180kgx6 now and still improving.


Thanks for that mate, really appreciate your input. Sounds like some serious grief you had, way worse than my issues.

The doc - without laying hand on me - told me straight away I burst a disc. I wasn't happy with that because that clinical path always seems to end up in fusion surgery when they somehow can't improve the situ - and IMO thats a last resort as it just transfers more load to the next disc down...

I saw a private chiro - after a thorough investigation, (interrogation even), going over, proper checkup etc, he said I don't have a disc issue; well, he corrected himself - he said I may well have a disc issue, because they are wearable components - apparently most people have disc issues of some sort, but never realise because it never shows symptoms... so he revised his statement to say that I may well have a disc issue/issues - but these werent the root cause of my issue in this case... he could tell by what I was feeling where etc, this gave an exact nerve constriction point...

Once the acute pain eased off, I could feel he was right, I have knotting and discomfort deep in my lumbar area, right hand side worse...

He done some reallignement, posture correction, gave me some tips, new sleeping positions, driving positions, tonnes of stuff - lifestyle adjustment - and the improvement was marked...

But still something lurking, hence why I suspect scar tissue in the area still causing a bit of restriction...

MRI would be nice to confirm or disprove all of this, but I reckon I have more chance of getting a gram of sust a week and 20iu hGH daily from my doc, than getting one of those, bunch of cvnts


----------



## Mingster

LOL. You're right about the MRI. They cost money and are way down the NHS 'How to treat back problems' checklist. After various unsuccessful treatments I finally got a scan which revealed the true issue and the fact that their 'treatments' had, in fact, made me worse. Afterwards the physio's they gave me were useless too.

At the end of the day, taking matters into you own hands is a sensible and proactive solution. I would still be bed ridden if I had left myself in their hands. Determination, stubborness and sheer will power are the best medicines at your disposal....and peds of course


----------



## JANIKvonD

where u hiding mate? gave up and paid for the lypo :whistling:


----------



## BillC

Not another moaning journal, jeez Rams. :lol:

(subbed)


----------



## Jay.32

hello rams, where are you??

as the tumble weed blows past....


----------



## rs007

Right, been quiet in here because basically, I took last week off. Don't know what the trigger was, but basically had a good drink last Sat night, off Sun, then Mon-Fri I was drinking, couple of nights quite heavy.

Didn't want any last night, not having anything tonight, and eager to get back in the right mode tomorrow! Just needed a wee blow out after the progress I have made of late I guess.

Not lost any size, if anything got a little leaner (hard to tell tho), trained a coupleof sessions but eating was right out the window too - so looking forward to a week with lots of really good grub going down my neck!!!


----------



## DoubleXL-

rs007 said:


> Right, been quiet in here because basically, I took last week off. Don't know what the trigger was, but basically had a good drink last Sat night, off Sun, then Mon-Fri I was drinking, couple of nights quite heavy.
> 
> Didn't want any last night, not having anything tonight, and eager to get back in the right mode tomorrow! Just needed a wee blow out after the progress I have made of late I guess.
> 
> Not lost any size, if anything got a little leaner (hard to tell tho), trained a coupleof sessions but eating was right out the window too - so looking forward to a week with lots of really good grub going down my neck!!!


Temporary lapse buddy! Nothing to worry about just get back up, brush yourself off and get back at it! You should be proud of the progress you've made so far seriously! If you need anything give us an inbox!


----------



## dtlv

I wondered where you'd gone Rams - glad all's ok, and a blow out sometimes is just what's needed to keep sane I think!


----------



## hackskii

It's all good boss.

Trust me, it's all good.


----------



## rs007

Cheers guys 

Two good sessions this week so far, 2 more to go so straight back on it!

Body continuing to change, albeit slowly, but I'm happy with the effort:results ratio, and still on a trickle of gear etc.

I've been consciously trying to get bigger sittings of protein in, and its seeming to help? Typically 300-400 raw weight lean meat (so 60-80g protein rough est) and associated carbs or whatever with it (not REALLY counting, but keeping lid on it) and then washed down with a protein shake, which gives around 50g protein.

I know internet wisdom - and I've repeated it myself in the past - says eat smaller meals more frequently, but this seems to be working better for me - big meal, then some actual time before the next one to digest it - rather than constantly pushing stuff down the tubes :confused1:

Either way, working for me just now, I'll prob do photos in a week or two, Oxys are due to run out, not sure if will replace them, might just take a break as that will have been 100mg ED for guts of around a month. Weight holding at pretty much bang on 18st, but composition is changing (as I said, slowly tho)

So, at the moment, its all good, just like Hackskii says!


----------



## hackskii

I do tend to say that a lot:lol:


----------



## Jay.32

good to see your still on track Rams


----------



## rs007

Quick general update, nothing particularly awesome to report, but my journals are mostly waffle anyway, so here goes :lol:

well didn't train latter half of last week, was meant to be Back/Traps on Thu, Shoulders/Biceps Fri, but when doing Tricep press earlier in the week, I made a proper rookie error, started failing on a rep, got angry and jerked, when I did I kinda heard a crunch up between my shoulder blades, was OK initially, but a couple of hours later it was fkd :cursing:

almost completely healed now, was obv just something minor but I was scared to go fk it up worse by training it, especially with also having this ongoing lower back issue.

I was walking about as if I had a wooden board tied tightly to my back, looked way more mongy than usual, and thats saying something lol!!!

Anyway, looking forward to first session of week - legs - but not sure if it is going to be today or tomorrow as @weeman went a bit of rails last night it seems PMSL!!!

Anyway, I'm off for a pile of fried eggs n toast, yaassssss


----------



## Beklet

*stalk*

Thought I'd come here for a stalk, as you do....


----------



## Jay.32

MISSING PERSON!!!!

RS has gone again.... but I think he will be found in a pub somewhere... :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

someone check TM


----------



## Beklet

Oh, he's there, with his stealth muscles


----------



## Fit4life

wishing you the greatest of success both physically emotionally and in your goals within training. Sometimes we all face a time when we need to reassess our needs and by doing that we get to move forwards, face new challenges, learn new skills, more importantly we find who we really are...

The very best of all wishes

kaza


----------



## rs007

I'm still around guys, just not got a hellish lot to update for various reasons!

Anyway, got enough to say for a wee update - still nothing monumental, but couple of wee things. Good workouts this week so far (legs yest, chest n tris today) and no fevery feelings like I had last week - bug or whatever it was seems to have passed :thumbup1:

Last week, apart from bug (or whatever it was) I fkd up on my 75 rep 60kg bench attempt, got the breathing all to cock plus hadnt done it in a few weeks, it was back up to 2:16 from 1:26!!! That was a bit balls.

Today though, got it back into range at 1:28, so happy with that. Came straight off that and went into incline bench, weak as fk from the 75repper, and was going to stick at 100Kg - at last minute thought "I'm being a fkn lazy bawbag" and put another plate on to bring it to 140Kg - got 2 entirely myself, 1 help of Brian, then stripped to 100, then 60, going to natural failure each time.

Was quite chuffed with that, I know 140 isn't massive by any means, but A) it was incline, I'm **** on incline, and B) it was after doing 75 rapid reps with 60Kg so there was a degree of pre-exhaustion going on. Chest felt ready to explode after all this.

Also, since the weekend where I had to do a lot of walking, my lower back is markedly improved in terms of pain and stability - could be coincidence but it really is that marked. Yesterday, at end of leg session, as I have been doing recently I done some empty bar squats, trying to get stability back, but never able ot put wieght on bar... yesterday it felt completely solid so I popped 60kg on. Felt solid, planted and great on the quads. I purposely held back from slapping more plates on - this was at the end of a leg workout remember - but next week might give it a bash...

So yeah, although nothing major to report right now, couple of small things seem to have improved that could lead to greater things...


----------



## flinty90

nice to see you , even if you got nothing to update mate dont stay away ffs ...

i like the sound of a 75 repper and then failure on some decent weight , right up my street training that is, but i have been ordered to reduce reps and sets and put some weight on the bar lol...

dont be a stranger you ballbag we enjoy hearing from you X


----------



## JANIKvonD

how often would u train chest like that bud...once a week?


----------



## dtlv

JANIKvonD said:


> how often would u train chest like that bud...once a week?


yeah I'd be interested to know how often you throw in this kind of thing too.

sounds right up my street this actually


----------



## rs007

flinty90 said:


> nice to see you , even if you got nothing to update mate dont stay away ffs ...
> 
> i like the sound of a 75 repper and then failure on some decent weight , right up my street training that is, but i have been ordered to reduce reps and sets and put some weight on the bar lol...
> 
> dont be a stranger you ballbag we enjoy hearing from you X


Cheers Flinty - I just don't like updating with prattle so much now, the folks that matter know what I'm about etc, so I like to have at least a little substance to update with lol!! - but cheers man, really appreciated!


----------



## rs007

JANIKvonD said:


> how often would u train chest like that bud...once a week?





Dtlv74 said:


> yeah I'd be interested to know how often you throw in this kind of thing too.
> 
> sounds right up my street this actually


Hey guys - when I go through a phase of it with weeman, its once per week for as long as we are interested really - and it can't be overtraining because the time came down dramatically, performance improved, and chest grew...

I'm trying to push through to build the endurance now, usually, I am fkd after the 75 repper, and just no power left - a lot of this is mental as I discovered today, me being lazy!!!! So I am trying to accustom the muscle to getting hammered... but still having to do more work...

It keeps me interested really, doing this type of thing, and if that is the only benefit I ever get, then it is benefit enough 

Good fun tho, in a sick twisted kinda way


----------



## Rob68

When you feel ok again with the squats Rams try the 100kg rep challenge see how many you can do,a couple of us off here tried it a few weeks back,mingster got 32 so theres a challenge to aim for :thumbup1:


----------



## rs007

Rob68 said:


> When you feel ok again with the squats Rams try the 100kg rep challenge see how many you can do,a couple of us off here tried it a few weeks back,mingster got 32 so theres a challenge to aim for :thumbup1:


That sounds insane, I'd prob have a heart attack!!!! Once I'm back to full stability I'll give that a go though - whats the form? Is it video'd? By my own admission I don't go ass to grass, especially since hurting my back, I have a tendency for my lower back to tuck under at the bottom of a squat when ass on heels, so tend to avoid now just to be safe...


----------



## Rob68

rs007 said:


> That sounds insane, I'd prob have a heart attack!!!! Once I'm back to full stability I'll give that a go though - whats the form? Is it video'd? By my own admission I don't go ass to grass, especially since hurting my back, I have a tendency for my lower back to tuck under at the bottom of a squat when ass on heels, so tend to avoid now just to be safe...


Haha give it a try ,youll love it lol no form really do it your own way Rams,i dont go ass to grass either,up to you if you film it mate as know weeman will be right on your case in here if any porkies come out  other 2 noted scores were 1 lad did 17 i think it was but had shoulder prob and had to stop and another did 20 ,but the top so far was 32


----------



## Mingster

Only mad people go ass to grass mate. Around parallel is good enough for us

Oh, and the following week you have to try it with 120kg and so on.... :whistling:


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> Only mad people go ass to grass mate. Around parallel is good enough for us
> 
> Oh, and the following week you have to try it with 120kg and so on.... :whistling:


Dont be saying that he will be having to borrow your inversion table :lol:


----------



## rs007

Mingster said:


> Only mad people go ass to grass mate. Around parallel is good enough for us
> 
> Oh, and the following week you have to try it with 120kg and so on.... :whistling:


I mean this in the politest of ways...

but you Sir, can f&*k off!!!

:lol: :lol: :lol:



Rob68 said:


> Dont be saying that he will be having to borrow your inversion table :lol:


Sounds about right lol, but Mingster has been through worse woes with his back etc than me, so if he can do it, so can I

Once I stop being a lazy bastard lol


----------



## Mingster

My backs has flared up again recently, mate:no:

Off work and hobbling about all over again. Not as bad as last time but has brought back the unpleasant memories. Going to become a pretty boy cosmetic trainer after this. Can't go round lifting piano's for eve rI'm afraid


----------



## rs007

Good back workout on Thursday.

It was one of those ones @Weeman and me both spent longer than usual gabbing before it, kinda both picking up without saying anything that neither of us could be ****d. This is the flip side of our training relationship I think, when its on, its fkn good, barely need to communicate and just get on with it in the gym - but when both of us have even just a few % laziness in us, we both pick up on that too... pull each other down a bit.

Anyway, it got to the point that the suggestion came up about possibly just leaving back, and putting it in with some big circuity thing on Friday. Now I've nothing against that style of training every now and then, but something in me just went "you know what, no, lets do this" - and so we did. Great wee workout from my perspective (weeman has a forearm strain which kinda interfered with his session tho).

Just as well, because due to couple of factors, we never trained yesterday, so it would have been skipped anyway!! I don't mind missing the Fri session too much tho, its shoulders and biceps - but my shoulders had doms in them from the cracking chest workout earlier in the week, and as it happened so did my biceps on Fri, from the back workout. Happy to let it all rest up!

The back session was nothing moumental - although I noticed strength increases - close grip pull downs, done the stack for two sets, in recent past I have only been able to get a ropey triple with it maybe.

Dumbell rowing - felt amazing - worked up to the 65s, that was a little down on a few weeks back but pretty sure we didn't go as hard on pulldowns right before it...

Some modified pull ups, and back was fried.

Traps - we normally skip traps, very lazy with them to be honest, but again we just fell into that barely talking positive mindset. Brians idea was start with 2 plates, couple of **** about sets - then he said how about do 5 reps, plate on each side, 5 reps, plate on each side etc until it cant be done? Felt amazing and as if my core was going to collapse by end of it - then we decided to work back down in same fashion. The stimulation right down my back was amazing from this, more than just traps benefitted, thats for sure.

And thats this week in the bag - not too bad, but must do better!

AAS wise, I had fallen away since my bug the other week, but got a shot in yesterday to get levels back up and nice again, just the standard 500mg test, 300mg deca, 200mg Mast. Left tit lump starting to get very tender now so the deca might be coming back out... started running a little winstrol to see if that helps, has seemed to in the past and there was some murmur of its anti-prog properties in the past... no harm no foul


----------



## rs007

Mingster said:


> My backs has flared up again recently, mate:no:
> 
> Off work and hobbling about all over again. Not as bad as last time but has brought back the unpleasant memories. Going to become a pretty boy cosmetic trainer after this. Can't go round lifting piano's for eve rI'm afraid


This is not good mate, whats the plan of action? Is it as final as having to back off a bit, or are there still avenues you can explore, things to try?


----------



## W33BAM

This journal bores me to tears.....

rs007 is too busy trying to build rally carts from packets of Transformasnacks (since I've built 4 perfectly stable ones to his 0!) in stead of getting his lard ar5e in the gym to train!!! Poor weeman's at his wits end! 

*bam runs for cover before Rams takes a major b!tchfit and throws half eaten Greggs pies at me!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mingster

rs007 said:


> This is not good mate, whats the plan of action? Is it as final as having to back off a bit, or are there still avenues you can explore, things to try?


Hopefully not mate. Rest, painkillers, weekly physio and hanging upside down from an inversion table have all been utilised lol, and am feeling much better. Have done a back workout today and it has gone reasonably well. Having to stick to chins, pulldowns etc rather than compressive exercises such as deads and bent rows but hey ho, such is life. Really need to stop training as if I was still 30 and be a little more sensible I suppose


----------



## Jay.32

W33BAM said:


> This journal bores me to tears.....
> 
> rs007 is too busy trying to build rally carts from packets of Transformasnacks (since I've built 4 perfectly stable ones to his 0!) in stead of getting his lard ar5e in the gym to train!!! Poor weeman's at his wits end!
> 
> *bam runs for cover before Rams takes a major b!tchfit and throws half eaten Greggs pies at me!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


Brutal!!!


----------



## W33BAM

Jay.32 said:


> Brutal!!!


Honest!!!

I thought me outgunning him and out h3nching him would inspire a lil determination to work harder but it seems to have had an adverse effect!!! :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

W33BAM said:


> Honest!!!
> 
> I thought me outgunning him and out h3nching him would inspire a lil determination to work harder but it seems to have had an adverse effect!!! :lol:


you have broke him:lol:


----------



## rs007

W33BAM said:


> Honest!!!
> 
> I thought me outgunning him and out h3nching him would inspire a lil determination to work harder but it seems to have had an adverse effect!!! :lol:


W33 f*cker!!!!!

I can't get away from you, ya mad stalker!!!!!!!


----------



## W33BAM

rs007 said:


> W33 f*cker!!!!!
> 
> I can't get away from you, ya mad stalker!!!!!!!


In yo dreams Rampax!! I merely had a spare few minutes and capitalised on the opportunity to pummel you into the ground!!! 

But if you see twitching of your shrubbery it's likely to be me.......!!!!


----------



## rs007

W33BAM said:


> In yo dreams Rampax!! I merely had a spare few minutes and capitalised on the opportunity to pummel you into the ground!!!
> 
> But if you see twitching of your shrubbery it's likely to be me.......!!!!


You do realise with that avatar, on here, you will be descended on by teenage boys with Twilight-esque physiques who think they are big men, and old insecure men who think they are teenage boys, all trying to show you their "sensitive" side via pm???

You have been warned!!!

PS

you have a pm

:lol:


----------



## W33BAM

rs007 said:


> You do realise with that avatar, on here, you will be descended on by teenage boys with Twilight-esque physiques who think they are big men, and old insecure men who think they are teenage boys, all trying to show you their "sensitive" side via pm???
> 
> You have been warned!!!
> 
> PS
> 
> you have a pm
> 
> :lol:


TSK TSK!!! I can't believe you wrote that in a PM!!!

P.S. Point taken, avatar changed in 2 mins....... Once I've taken another suitably teenage, duck faced, facebook stylee pic.....!!! :lol:


----------



## W33BAM

That better???????

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## rs007

W33BAM said:


> That better???????
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Can't see owt? lol what you up to bam stick?


----------



## W33BAM

rs007 said:


> Can't see owt? lol what you up to bam stick?


What, you can't see my avatar?????? Too funny!!!!

It's almost as good as the time we all changed our avatars to Joe or that cat!!! Mind that???


----------



## Jay.32

rs007 said:


> You do realise with that avatar, on here, you will be descended on by teenage boys with Twilight-esque physiques who think they are big men, and old insecure men who think they are teenage boys, all trying to show you their "sensitive" side via pm???
> 
> You have been warned!!!
> 
> PS
> 
> you have a pm
> 
> :lol:


Why cant you just leave things alone Rams!! there was nothing wrong with that boobtastic avitar!!

W33bam are you ok? I can pm you if you need to talk


----------



## rs007

Jay.32 said:


> Why cant you just leave things alone Rams!! there was nothing wrong with that boobtastic avitar!!
> 
> W33bam are you ok? I can pm you if you need to talk


Sorry, I'm still hurting cos someone made similar comments and made her take it down from another forum I frequent, so I thought I'd share the nasty lol

After a flat couple of weeks recently, I woke feeling a bit more motivated today, for no real reason I can see?

I'm noticing a negative cycle, and it seems to be around my injection (which itself has fell to e10d, sometimes e14d) - and this only started occuring since I added in Deca. So @Viktor (a member on the other forum I frequent), if you are still around, hats off mate, you were right I think. Messing with my skull a bit.

It never used to do this "before" but a lot has changed. So this, and the fact that it has irritated my gyno lump on my left pec, means its getting dropped.

So that will be 500mg total test (100 prop, 400 cyp) and 200mg Mast Enanthate going in, and I'll try to get more consistent with the timing too. I'll also try and get the winstrol back in - had fell away from that completely last week or so.

Training tomorrow, quite up for it, chest and tris.

Main problem is food, my appetite has disappeared completely, but when I have been eating, its been mostly crap food - I need to slowly tease myself back onto good quality grub again, and I am sure things will spool back up.

Alcohol had crept back in again, but its down to a drink every 10 or so days now, again, I'll try and nail that down a bit. Had a good drink on Sat night, so no notion for it for the foreseeable


----------



## W33BAM

You still drinking yourself into oblivion????

Gyno lump on the asbo pec still being a little b!tch????


----------



## rs007

W33BAM said:


> You still drinking yourself into oblivion????
> 
> Gyno lump on the asbo pec still being a little b!tch????


Fk you!!!

Yes and yes

lol

Gyno lump is actually bugging me a little more than ever just now, got aromasin in, started hitting it directly with Tamox, this is all I have to hand... but I am pretty sure it was my recent dabble with deca that irritated it again, so that would imply its coming from a progesterone angle... might have to look see if I can procure something to work on that instead...


----------



## Smitch

Can't be fvcked to read through the last few pages, anything interesting happened?

No?

Didn't think so, as you were....


----------



## W33BAM

rs007 said:


> Fk you!!!
> 
> Yes and yes
> 
> lol
> 
> Gyno lump is actually bugging me a little more than ever just now, got aromasin in, started hitting it directly with Tamox, this is all I have to hand... but I am pretty sure it was my recent dabble with deca that irritated it again, so that would imply its coming from a progesterone angle... might have to look see if I can procure something to work on that instead...


Y'know, many people who've had succesful sex changes before you suffer from this problem too... :whistling:


----------



## rs007

Smitch said:


> Can't be fvcked to read through the last few pages, anything interesting happened?
> 
> No?
> 
> Didn't think so, as you were....


Fvck you too


----------



## rs007

W33BAM said:


> Y'know, many people who've had succesful sex changes before you suffer from this problem too... :whistling:


You know my girlfriend, as her if I've had a sex change of late!!

Cheeky bastards!!!!

:lol:


----------



## W33BAM

rs007 said:


> You know my girlfriend, ask her if I've had a sex change of late!!
> 
> Cheeky bastards!!!!
> 
> :lol:


I asked her... She says it's inconclusive... Said you take it affa well... Said you make lots of RamJam when you look at pics of boys... :lol:


----------



## rs007

W33BAM said:


> I asked her... She says it's inconclusive... Said you take it affa well... Said you make lots of RamJam when you look at pics of boys... :lol:


Sounds about right :lol: :lol: :lol:

Especially Jason Statham, GOD!!! The things I'd let that man do with me!!!!!!


----------



## rs007

Anyone here have first hand experience with VitB6 at 100-200mg for prog gyno? Its cheap enough, going to grab some today anyway, just wondering what the thoughts were.


----------



## W33BAM

rs007 said:


> Sounds about right :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Especially Jason Statham, GOD!!! The things I'd let that man do with me!!!!!!


Oooooooh I loves me a bit of big Jase too!! Mmmmmmm!!

Y'know I have probably all of his films, we could make a night of it.... A Jase-a-thon! Paint our nails, facials, eat onion rings.... You in??


----------



## Smitch

W33BAM said:


> Oooooooh I loves me a bit of big Jase too!! Mmmmmmm!!
> 
> Y'know I have probably all of his films, we could make a night of it.... A Jase-a-thon! Paint our nails, *facials,* eat onion rings.... You in??


Bukkake?

I'm in.


----------



## rs007

W33BAM said:


> Oooooooh I loves me a bit of big Jase too!! Mmmmmmm!!
> 
> Y'know I have probably all of his films, we could make a night of it.... A Jase-a-thon! Paint our nails, facials, eat onion rings.... You in??


Thats an actual date!!! I'll bring my rabbit vibro - just sayin in case you hear a buzzing and get alarmed - just me rattling my bean to the thought of Stathams hot balls


----------



## dtlv

rs007 said:


> Thats an actual date!!! I'll bring my rabbit vibro - just sayin in case you hear a buzzing and get alarmed - just me rattling my bean to the thought of Stathams hot balls


This journal just got confusing, and just a little bit disturbing... :lol:


----------



## Smitch

Dtlv74 said:


> This journal just got confusing, and just a little bit disturbing... :lol:


Is has 'rs007' in the title, what were you expecting?


----------



## dtlv

Smitch said:


> Is has 'rs007' in the title, what were you expecting?


Yes, that's a very very good point!  :lol:


----------



## W33BAM

rs007 said:


> Thats an actual date!!! I'll bring my rabbit vibro - just sayin in case you hear a buzzing and get alarmed - just me rattling my bean to the thought of Stathams hot balls


Promise? Right, I'll get White Chicks looked out too cause I loves me a bit of black beef cake.... Latrell..... aka Terry Crews!! Goddam he's HAWT!!!


----------



## rs007

Quick update folks

Still pottering away, training IS inconsistent, but other positive angles are moving forward and in the right direction 

Trying to get training more consistent now, and enjoying it when I do it!

Back still being a pain, literally, but I can work round it - and when I don't train at all it tends to get worse, the key is avoiding working it directly when it is at its worst, I have a few things to get out the way then I will look into getting some DT work done on it!

Oh and the Vit B6 seemed to work wonders for my gyno!! Note this is gyno caused by inclusion of deca into my last little cycle, irritates a small pre existing lump that was initially caused by first time I used tren... tamox/aromasin/letro never seemed to do much for it. Within two days on the B6 it was down noticeably, so worth bearing in mind if you suffer from this!


----------



## Jay.32

rs007 said:


> Quick update folks
> 
> Still pottering away, training IS inconsistent, but other positive angles are moving forward and in the right direction
> 
> Trying to get training more consistent now, and enjoying it when I do it!
> 
> Back still being a pain, literally, but I can work round it - and when I don't train at all it tends to get worse, the key is avoiding working it directly when it is at its worst, I have a few things to get out the way then I will look into getting some DT work done on it!
> 
> Oh and the Vit B6 seemed to work wonders for my gyno!! Note this is gyno caused by inclusion of deca into my last little cycle, irritates a small pre existing lump that was initially caused by first time I used tren... tamox/aromasin/letro never seemed to do much for it. Within two days on the B6 it was down noticeably, so worth bearing in mind if you suffer from this!


Its my ex wife @W33BAM... she is causing all this inconsistant training mate... she used to be so demanding with me too :lol:


----------



## rs007

Jay.32 said:


> Its my ex wife @W33BAM... she is causing all this inconsistant training mate... she used to be so demanding with me too :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Aye she is a high maintenance wench for sure!!!


----------



## W33BAM

Jay.32 said:


> Its my ex wife @W33BAM... she is causing all this inconsistant training mate... she used to be so demanding with me too :lol:


Ehh ex CYBER wife if you don't mind!! Canny have people be thinking I put it about!! Not than anyone reads this journal anyway :lol: :lol:



rs007 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Aye she is a high maintenance wench for sure!!!


I'll burst you Strachan, you'll pay for that tomorrow with my newly fixed 10inch pal.... It aint gonna break on you this time, I gots it reinforced!!


----------



## Jay.32

W33BAM said:


> Ehh ex CYBER wife if you don't mind!! Canny have people be thinking I put it about!! Not than anyone reads this journal anyway :lol: :lol:
> 
> I'll burst you Strachan, you'll pay for that tomorrow with my newly fixed 10inch pal.... It aint gonna break on you this time, I gots it reinforced!!


oh fck the dragon is in!!! im off rams, all the best mate... jay runs for cover..


----------



## hackskii

Hay Rams, what dose of B6 are you taking?


----------



## rs007

hackskii said:


> Hay Rams, what dose of B6 are you taking?


200mg per day I've been using - the lump is getting a little irritated again even though I've been off deca and any other "odd" steroids for quite some time - just using a low base of test until I decide whats what - but I did let my aromasin get a bit incosistent so its prob just fluctuation I guess.

@Katy - I got your pm about my email addy and notifications being bounced - that email address was an old one that has expired - changed it to my current one  - only thing is it isn't letting me pm, tried to pm you back? odd :confused1:


----------



## rs007

@W33BAM just told me she had contacted you about it @Katy - I never got an activation email when I changed address - UNLESS google have thought it was spam... I'll go and check


----------



## Hera

rs007 said:


> @W33BAM just told me she had contacted you about it @Katy - I never got an activation email when I changed address - UNLESS google have thought it was spam... I'll go and check


Hey

Don't worry about the confirmation email because I've confirmed it for you. Are you still unable to PM then?


----------



## rs007

Katy said:


> Hey
> 
> Don't worry about the confirmation email because I've confirmed it for you. Are you still unable to PM then?


Ahh cheers - just for your ref, I found the email, t'was in googlemails spam filter 

Yeah, still can't send pms, I noticed it because your last pm, it didn't have an option to reply - but even when I click to send a new message it just gives me this:

rs007, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:

Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?

If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.


----------



## hackskii

rs007 said:


> Ahh cheers - just for your ref, I found the email, t'was in googlemails spam filter
> 
> Yeah, still can't send pms, I noticed it because your last pm, it didn't have an option to reply - but even when I click to send a new message it just gives me this:
> 
> rs007, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:
> 
> Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
> 
> If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.


Well, that sucks, let me see if I can PM you.


----------



## Hera

rs007 said:


> Ahh cheers - just for your ref, I found the email, t'was in googlemails spam filter
> 
> Yeah, still can't send pms, I noticed it because your last pm, it didn't have an option to reply - but even when I click to send a new message it just gives me this:
> 
> rs007, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:
> 
> Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
> 
> If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.


Ok...I'm just about to do my exercise but will take a look after. I have already looked and couldn't see why that would be case so will need to have a better look  In the meantime, could you use the 'contact us' link (bottom left) and email me the email address that you want to have registered.

Thanks


----------



## rs007

rs007 said:


> Ahh cheers - just for your ref, I found the email, t'was in googlemails spam filter
> 
> Yeah, still can't send pms, I noticed it because your last pm, it didn't have an option to reply - but even when I click to send a new message it just gives me this:
> 
> rs007, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:
> 
> Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
> 
> If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.





Katy said:


> Ok...I'm just about to do my exercise but will take a look after. I have already looked and couldn't see why that would be case so will need to have a better look  In the meantime, could you use the 'contact us' link (bottom left) and email me the email address that you want to have registered.
> 
> Thanks


Well Hacks just pm'd me and it let me reply now, seems sorted? Odd one! But I think it is resolved!

Thanks both of ya!


----------



## Milky

Oh YOUR back are you :blowme:

:lol:


----------



## Hera

rs007 said:


> Well Hacks just pm'd me and it let me reply now, seems sorted? Odd one! But I think it is resolved!
> 
> Thanks both of ya!


Oh good


----------



## rs007

Milky said:


> Oh YOUR back are you :blowme:
> 
> :lol:


**You're*

No need to thank me, I do this sh1t for the pure joy of it :lol:


----------



## Milky

rs007 said:


> **You're*
> 
> No need to thank me, I do this sh1t for the pure joy of it :lol:


Racist...

:lol:


----------



## rs007

Milky said:


> Racist...
> 
> :lol:


Only on Wednesdays!

Oh wait, today is Wednesday - got to dash, we got a lynchin' to tend to

:lol:


----------



## W33BAM

Milky said:


> Racist...
> 
> :lol:


Well he's black, I'm orange, you're milky, most of his mates are cornedbeef or pale blue... I think he's colour blind and in fact just a big hater of all people in general!


----------



## rs007

W33BAM said:


> Well he's black, I'm orange,...


our babies gaun' be chocolate orange babygirl


----------



## Milky

rs007 said:


> our babies gaun' be chocolate orange babygirl


Thats Weebam RUNNING out the door as we type...

:lol:


----------



## Milky

W33BAM said:


> Well he's black, I'm orange, you're milky, most of his mates are cornedbeef or pale blue... I think he's colour blind and in fact just a big hater of all people in general!


Oh and for the record Mrs, l have a meduim ish tan thank you very much.


----------



## rs007

Milky said:


> Thats Weebam RUNNING out the door as we type...
> 
> :lol:


Aye, so she can get into her motor, drive down here, and get on this black pipe

:lol:


----------



## Milky

rs007 said:


> Aye, so she can get into her motor, drive down here, and get on this black pipe
> 
> :lol:


Negged !

To much info mate !!

:lol:


----------



## W33BAM

rs007 said:


> our babies gaun' be chocolate orange babygirl


This is not good.... This means I'll need to give birth in a crush like pigs do cause they eat their piglets!!! But then there's no danger a child of ours is coming out the business entrance.... Not with heids and aR5es the size of ours!!! :lol:



Milky said:


> Oh and for the record Mrs, l have a meduim ish tan thank you very much.


Hahaha!!! Well he liked me when I was orange... he in his own poetic words "banged the tan aff it" so I'm now a pale peach colour and he still likes me!!


----------



## W33BAM

rs007 said:


> Aye, so she can get into her motor, drive down here, and get on this black pipe
> 
> :lol:


On my way gorgeous!!!


----------



## Milky




----------



## W33BAM

This do you @Milky ????


----------



## Jay.32

rs007 said:


> our babies gaun' be chocolate orange babygirl


babies????????????? slow things down you pair :cursing:


----------



## W33BAM

Jay.32 said:


> babies????????????? slow things down you pair :cursing:


Jayboy don't worry yourself, there's still a chance he might go off me and want you back!! :crying:


----------



## Jay.32

W33BAM said:


> Jayboy don't worry yourself, there's still a chance he might go off me and want you back!! :crying:


you made ya bed you ly in it!!!

I got married to @Ser yesterday

xx


----------



## W33BAM

Jay.32 said:


> you made ya bed you ly in it!!!
> 
> I got married to @Ser yesterday
> 
> xx


WITTTT???? Christ you didny let the grass grow much did ye??

How could you do this to me?? And Ser, she's my pal. And quite frankly soon to be a bigamist! Unless yours was a sham wedding???

Least I cheated on you with my man... Whom I married on saturday btw... If you were on fb you'd have seen that!!!

Yours was a sham wedding.... Mine was a RamBam wedding!! :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

I couldnt pine over you any longer.... a man has needs. :lol:

x


----------



## W33BAM

Jay.32 said:


> I couldnt pine over you any longer.... a man has needs. :lol:
> 
> x


Wait, I thought it was Rams you were pining over????????? I meant there's still a chance HE might go off me and boof me and HE might want you back!!! No me, I'm over you. That ship has sailed. Although it's more dinghy in fairness!! pmsl!!

Just kiddin, I have no idea what your appendage is like!!

But if you steal my man off me I will warn you now.... I have a very particular set of skills; skills I have acquired over a very long career. Skills that make me a nightmare for people like you. If you go promise not to go anywhere near my babe, that'll be the end of it. I will not look for you, I will not pursue you. But if you go near him, I will look for you, I will find you, and I will kill you.

:lol:


----------



## Jay.32

Listen If I give rams one... thats it for you misses.. you know the saying once you go black, you dont go back...

well once you go Jay, you never stray :laugh:


----------



## rs007

W33BAM said:


> Wait, I thought it was Rams you were pining over????????? I meant there's still a chance HE might go off me and boof me and HE might want you back!!! No me, I'm over you. That ship has sailed. Although it's more dinghy in fairness!! pmsl!!
> 
> Just kiddin, I have no idea what your appendage is like!!
> 
> But if you steal my man off me I will warn you now.... I have a very particular set of skills; skills I have acquired over a very long career. Skills that make me a nightmare for people like you. If you go promise not to go anywhere near my babe, that'll be the end of it. I will not look for you, I will not pursue you. But if you go near him, I will look for you, I will find you, and I will kill you.
> 
> :lol:


Paraphrasing from Taken, AWESOME!!!!!!

See, this is why I'm with yo' orange ass!!!


----------



## W33BAM

Jay.32 said:


> Listen If I give rams one... thats it for you misses.. you know the saying once you go black, you dont go back...
> 
> well once you go Jay, you never stray :laugh:


And once he found his bam, there's no other can do what I can....!

PAWS AFF JAYBOY!!! OR I'LL BUST A CAP IN YO PUNK ASS, FOOL!! :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

W33BAM said:


> And once he found his bam, there's no other can do what I can....!
> 
> PAWS AFF JAYBOY!!! OR I'LL BUST A CAP IN YO PUNK ASS, FOOL!! :lol:


Ok you can keep him.... it cost to much to feed him anyway


----------



## Ser

Jay.32 said:


> you made ya bed you ly in it!!!
> 
> I got married to @Ser yesterday
> 
> xx


It was a huge big sex fest of a wedding night i may add...with only me and Jay present:drool:



W33BAM said:


> WITTTT???? Christ you didny let the grass grow much did ye??
> 
> How could you do this to me?? And Ser, she's my pal. And quite frankly soon to be a bigamist! Unless yours was a sham wedding???
> 
> Least I cheated on you with my man... Whom I married on saturday btw... If you were on fb you'd have seen that!!!
> 
> Yours was a sham wedding.... Mine was a RamBam wedding!! :lol:


there was nae sham i tell ye! a vicar married us...alhtough t'was weird that he has a fishnet wearin whore hingin aff his erm...hmmmm. Looked gid in the pics though

And you only get intae trouble for bigamy if yer caught:lol:



Jay.32 said:


> Listen If I give rams one... thats it for you misses.. you know the saying once you go black, you dont go back...
> 
> well once you go Jay, you never stray :laugh:


 :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

^ THATS MY GIRL :drool: :wub:


----------



## rs007

Right, quick update folks!

I had got ****ed off with the cycle of back feeling ok, me training, then back flaring back up again after a few days, sciatica, limping about like a mong etc

@weeman had raised concerns a good while back about a "protrusion" in my lower back, so I decided to check it out:






Turns out, my hamstring flexibility is disgustingly bad - common for bbers apparently.

I knew my calf flexibility was terrible, always has been even since I was little - but never guessed my hams were so bad, I even used to practice martial arts a few years back, and my flexibility was workable for that... recent years of neglect seem to have ruined it!!

Anyway, what is happening in the video?

I'm trying to rotate from the hips only, to test my ham flexibility, keeping my back as flat as possible.

At a point 15 seconds in, I am at the limit of my ham flex. My legs arent even locked straight. It was incredibly sore behind the knees, and my hams were like steel to the touch. To bend further, a short section of my spine has to take up all that motion, and this can be seen by the hump that forms after the 15 second mark.

Don't get me wrong, I do have erector tie ins there, and these have thickened due to the extra load they have had to take, but that isn't all that is going on there.

The hump is the region where the injury occurred earlier in the year, my opinion from what I've saw now, and what a couple of folks in the know have said they reckon has happened, is that one of the muscles in that region - probably quite deep - has partially tore, immediately swelling and compressing the nerve; the region ties in with the sensations and problems I have...

SOOOOO, as of last week when @W33BAM took the vid, I have started a program of hamstring stretching, coupled with the foam roller, baseball for point pressure, and so far the improvements have been marked - I've made more progress in the last week than I did in the last 2 or 3 months, well chuffed.

Also reckon @Team1 has got me someone to do sports massage in the area so happy with that too, can only aid in healing, scar tissue breakdown etc

Finally, have pretty much halted all weight training right now while I get this fixed once and for all!!! I want to train, but the cycle of just continually hurting myself, not being able to feel my legs right, pain... enough is enough, I need to sort the root problem and I finally feel that is what I am getting to now


----------



## hackskii

For what its worth.

If your calves and hamstrings are tight you may be over compensating with the back.

I know if calves are tight knee tracking goes off.

I have extremely flexible hamstrings but totally tight calves.

If you sit on the ground, put your legs stretched like this V then just try and put your hands in the center of your crotch for a bit with a straight back, then try and touch your left knee, then back to the center same distance from the body, then go to your right knee.

You may need to do this for like 20 minutes.

If you feel too much pull under the knee like the leg is hyperextended, then put a pillow under each knee, or that foam roller under the leg you stretch and start there.

If I stretch too much my knee feels loose and when I walk feels like it hyperextends, so the pillow under the knee takes the load off of the anterior ligaments.

If you can do this in sand, you get total support under your entire legs.

I would not really stretch a cold muscle myself.

I used to stretch at the beach when it was hot, range comes pretty fast.


----------



## rs007

hackskii said:


> For what its worth.
> 
> If your calves and hamstrings are tight you may be over compensating with the back.
> 
> I know if calves are tight knee tracking goes off.
> 
> I have extremely flexible hamstrings but totally tight calves.
> 
> If you sit on the ground, put your legs stretched like this V then just try and put your hands in the center of your crotch for a bit with a straight back, then try and touch your left knee, then back to the center same distance from the body, then go to your right knee.
> 
> You may need to do this for like 20 minutes.
> 
> If you feel too much pull under the knee like the leg is hyperextended, then put a pillow under each knee, or that foam roller under the leg you stretch and start there.
> 
> If I stretch too much my knee feels loose and when I walk feels like it hyperextends, so the pillow under the knee takes the load off of the anterior ligaments.
> 
> If you can do this in sand, you get total support under your entire legs.
> 
> I would not really stretch a cold muscle myself.
> 
> I used to stretch at the beach when it was hot, range comes pretty fast.


Thanks mate - its little tips like these that have big effect and pretty much exactly what I am implementing - never thought of the sand thing tho, I live right next to the beach so I could start going for morning walks, and by time I am down there legs will have a bit of heat, so could do the stretches there - good shout mate!!


----------



## rs007

Been working hard since last period of updates, I had to go away, get my head down and get to fixing my back, as well as a few other things - just a quick update for those of you here who might still be interested, who don't frequent the other place 

Alcohol consumption - haven't been ****ed since Christmas night 2012 - something clicked the next day, weird, hard to explain. I HAVE had drinks since, but its been few and far between, and mostly just sort of social, sitting with the missus watching a movie, that kind of thing.

Pain killers - off em now, I keep em in reserve, but most I have used the last month, from memory, is a dose or two of OTC Ibuprofen, and maybe a couple of diclofenac. Considering I'm off them, and only feeling about the same amount of pain as I did on them, I'm taking that as a huge step forward.

Diet - last 3 or 4 weeks now, I've been eating "disciplined" so to speak. In fact, at points, I've been eating better than when I'd be dieting for a show. Its been strangely easy, I've adjusted my thought processes on eating a lot, and the results are slowly starting to produce results.

Training - just completed my second week back training fully, and intensely. First solid two week run in over a year now. So far so good, had a few warning shots from my back, but instead of jumping for the pain killers, have waited it out, and learned some new techniques 

Which brings me to by back rehab/prehab - have learned so much this past while, and some of it has had almost too good to be true results. My original injury, was knocking things out of whack, which in turn was causing other issues - the main one being my hip and knees. My hip felt like it had broken glass in it - I assumed this was the beginnings of arhtritis... not so, it seems the knock on from my back injury cause sacrum mobility issues, which in turn caused piriformis issues.

Thats what the human body is like, and being an engineer, it is so clear to me now. You cant just have one bit of it out of whack - it affects everything down the chain.

Anyway, I am doing regular exercises to mobilise the area - just mild subtle little exercises - along with some intense stretching. And recently, just added point pressure and gentle deep tissue rolling with hockey balls etc, on the original injury, as I am convinced I have scar tissue causing ongoing issues.

As said, the improvements have been next to miraculous IMO, so I must be on the right track.

I'm just under 10lb up, in the last month, but certainly no fatter - I think a tiny bit leaner.

Usage wise, I am using a low dose of GH (was kig, now kefei) to aid healing, and I am convinced I have seen improvements/benefits from that. Just started a modest amount of AAS too, and can FEEL my body coming back to life

ABOUT ****ING TIME :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

Nice one Rams... any thoughts of ever getting back on the stage?


----------



## rs007

Jay.32 said:


> Nice one Rams... any thoughts of ever getting back on the stage?


Yes mate, lots - not a specific time period or show in mind, but it will happen in one way or another. And, if I keep on this apparent changed attitude, I'll be excited myself to see how it progresses. I mean, I've never trained or took part in bodybuilding - even when prepping - without being marinaded in rum :lol:


----------



## rs007

Jay.32 said:


> Nice one Rams... any thoughts of ever getting back on the stage?


Oh and congrats yourself for getting up there, I've not said much, but been following in the background


----------



## Milky

Welcome back but where the other member of dumb and dumber hiding ?


----------



## rs007

Milky said:


> Welcome back but where the other member of dumb and dumber hiding ?


 :lol:

**** knows, he doesn't even bother his **** with the "other" place now, lazy ginger no use ****

He is talking about prepping for a show later in the year, poss NABBA UK, but I don't know if he is 100% committed just yet


----------



## Suprakill4

Welcome back mate. Glad your back on track!


----------



## hackskii

Welcome back man.


----------



## Smitch

Obviously you're under the wing of JOTBW PT now, will you be updating us with details of training schedules, meals and PED use or is that all to be kept under wraps?


----------



## rs007

Smitch said:


> Obviously you're under the wing of JOTBW PT now, will you be updating us with details of training schedules, meals and PED use or is that all to be kept under wraps?


This is true, I'm working very close with JOTBW PT now, his thoughts are pretty radical at times, but I like that and tbh he has opened my eyes to a few things!

His meaty saucy balls are delicious


----------



## Smitch

rs007 said:


> This is true, I'm working very close with JOTBW PT now, his thoughts are pretty radical at times, but I like that and tbh he has opened my eyes to a few things!
> 
> His meaty saucy balls are delicious


I've heard his balls are pretty epic.


----------



## rs007

Smitch said:


> I've heard his balls are pretty epic.


His balls are fantastic, especially when dripping with his special sowce :lol:

Away to the UKBFF Scottish Championships tomorrow - spectating obviously - last show of the Scottish season and hoping to extract a bit more motivation before the circus packs up for another year!


----------



## Suprakill4

rs007 said:


> His balls are fantastic, especially when dripping with his special sowce :lol:
> 
> Away to the UKBFF Scottish Championships tomorrow - spectating obviously - last show of the Scottish season and hoping to extract a bit more motivation before the circus packs up for another year!


Suporting George? He is looking fcuking sharp. Hope he makes weight.


----------



## M_at

Welcome back.

It seems to be the time for comebacks right now


----------



## Smitch

M_at said:


> Welcome back.
> 
> It seems to be the time for comebacks right now


RS has had more comebacks than The Rolling Stones.


----------



## M_at

Smitch said:


> RS has had more comebacks than The Rolling Stones.


Yeah but I've only had one :lol:


----------



## Smitch

M_at said:


> Yeah but I've only had one :lol:


He's had 2 comebacks in this thread alone.


----------



## rs007

Suprakill4 said:


> Suporting George? He is looking fcuking sharp. Hope he makes weight.


Big George took the Classic Class! It was a close run thing with the weight, he swears blind he wasn't doing anything daft, but his weight was up at 198 on friday night, no business being that heavy, and funny that he had learned a couple weeks earlier that he could be up to 200... I suspect some things were entering his stomach that he was not admitting too... either way @weeman sorted him out, and he won it - but he very nearly didn't, there was this other guy there and it really could have went either way at one point...

But yeah, when dust settled, he came away winner


----------



## rs007

Smitch said:


> RS has had more comebacks than The Rolling Stones.


Not really, I haven't officially had one actual comeback yet - lots of false starts I agree - but for a comeback to be a comeback, stuff must be achieved... imo


----------



## rs007

Smitch said:


> He's had 2 comebacks in this thread alone.


Not true knobhead!!!! This restart is still the one I was on at the start of this thread, I had to go away and learn about my back problems, and techniques to fix them, all part of the recovery and rebuild... I just stopped posting because there wasn't any point for the last couple months...

Now stuff is being achieved, and I'm getting hench


----------



## Suprakill4

rs007 said:


> Big George took the Classic Class! It was a close run thing with the weight, he swears blind he wasn't doing anything daft, but his weight was up at 198 on friday night, no business being that heavy, and funny that he had learned a couple weeks earlier that he could be up to 200... I suspect some things were entering his stomach that he was not admitting too... either way @weeman sorted him out, and he won it - but he very nearly didn't, there was this other guy there and it really could have went either way at one point...
> 
> But yeah, when dust settled, he came away winner


Made up for him!!! He deserved it has worked hard for ages for this and the pics he whatsapped me he looked insane, shredded!!!!!!!


----------



## defdaz

rs007 said:


> Not really, I haven't officially had one actual comeback yet - lots of false starts I agree - but for a comeback to be a comeback, stuff must be achieved... imo


WELCOME BACK! :tongue:


----------



## rs007

Suprakill4 said:


> Made up for him!!! He deserved it has worked hard for ages for this and the pics he whatsapped me he looked insane, shredded!!!!!!!


Aye big man done good! Its 100% record for our guys in that class - 3 times someone from the crew has went for it, 3 times they've brought it home


----------



## rs007

Anyway, think I might have mentioned, last few months my attitudes have been changing to a lot of things, positive ways. Alcohol being the main one, my take on it has just changed, and I'm not sure why - almost like a moment of clarity.

Last time I was proper pi$$ed was Christmas night - 5 months - I just woke up in the morning and knew something had changed. It wasn't the usual waking up hungover and swearing never to drink again; by that point I'd long since stopped getting hangovers :lol:

I don't know, still don't, I just don't want it anymore.

Thats not to say I have stopped completely, I'll have the odd one, but now, instead of me sinking the guts of a litre of rum, myself, 3+ times per week, its literally a couple of strong drinks, watching a film or similar with the missus, once or twice a month, if even that.

My attitudes to "cheat" food have similarly changed, just last month or so, and again, I'm not sure why.

I was at the UKBFF Scottish Champs til late on Sunday night, everyone got a McDonalds on way home, I genuinely didn't want one. Thought the smell would get to me, make me want, but if anything, the opposite?? So on the drive home, I thought, its the weekend, I might have a Multan (my favourite kebab type takeaway) when I get home... but when I got in, I spotted a 600g pack of lean mince, and immediately wanted nice, bodybuilding condusive chilli.

So thats what I had, and it was superb, bit of cheese grated on it and it was at least as good as any takeaway - but goal wise, infinitely better.

The longer in the tooth members, who might remember my old habits - even on prep - will realise that this is very odd for me lol

That said, last night I had been working on the motors all day, was hungry and thought I could maybe go a little Chinese - so had chicken balls, fried rice and curry. Was tasty enough, so I decided to wash it down with 2 strong vodka n cokes.

Man I am regretting that. I'm not hungover, not by alcohol at least, but today I feel like ****, lethargic, feel like I have a bowling ball in my gut, its horrid. Wish I'd just cooked up a big plate of chilli, or some homemade burgers or something now


----------



## Jay.32

Ive been back on the home made burgers the last week... loving them :thumb:


----------



## rs007

Jay.32 said:


> Ive been back on the home made burgers the last week... loving them :thumb:


Any good recipes?

I like em plain mostly, but recently have started adding a spoon of marmite to the mix, remember Pscarb doing something similar in a "meatloaf" recipe of his years back.

So I use lean steak mince, add 10% by wieght of oats, pinch salt, pinch pepper, and the marmite, they are SUPERB

But I might experiment with really fine-chopping some chillis, put them through...


----------



## Jay.32

rs007 said:


> Any good recipes?
> 
> I like em plain mostly, but recently have started adding a spoon of marmite to the mix, remember Pscarb doing something similar in a "meatloaf" recipe of his years back.
> 
> So I use lean steak mince, add 10% by wieght of oats, pinch salt, pinch pepper, and the marmite, they are SUPERB
> 
> But I might experiment with really fine-chopping some chillis, put them through...


Rams You gave me the recipie lol.

All I put in mine is chopped onion, and sometimes mix some egg white in..


----------



## rs007

Jay.32 said:


> Rams You gave me the recipie lol.
> 
> All I put in mine is chopped onion, and sometimes mix some egg white in..


Can't remember mate, this past year plus I've been through more tramadol and codiene than I care to admit to :lol:

Knocked on head now like, I'm glad to say


----------



## Jay.32

rs007 said:


> Can't remember mate, this past year plus I've been through more tramadol and codiene than I care to admit to :lol:
> 
> Knocked on head now like, I'm glad to say


You gave me it in about 2009, so its easy to forget lol..

I love tramadol lol..

Anyway you seem to be heading down a new clear road mate... nice 1 :thumbup1:


----------



## rs007

Jay.32 said:


> You gave me it in about 2009, so its easy to forget lol..
> 
> I love tramadol lol..
> 
> Anyway you seem to be heading down a new clear road mate... nice 1 :thumbup1:


Don't think I put oats in back then did I?

I do that now for texture, makes them so much softer, same with my pork meatballs, and you are only adding a little so no real impact in terms of excessive carbs etc!


----------



## rs007

Got a look at my fat carcass last night, with a mate just fresh off his first year competing to give me another pair of eyes.

Lot of work to do, but already in the last month or so have regained a lot of tissue. Fat, but not morbidly so, still, has to come down.

Never took any pics - well - only one - of my rear lat spread which I have been adjusting slightly. I think, and Steven said so too, that for some bizarre reason, my back has improved - has always been and remains a weak point and obviously the last year and a half being messed up havent exactly helped - but for some reason seems to be transforming. If I can bring my chest and arms up in a similar fashion I'd be delighted.

More worrying tho, is I think I can see damage in the area of my injury, mid back, just off to RHS of spine. At least it isn't lat damage, and if I'm lucky will just add a bit of extra detail. Either way, won't know until a good whack of fat comes off, and there is a lot lol

Chest today, pressed the 55kg dumbells again, done 2 sets versus last weeks one set, but didn't go up to the 65s for a tester like I done last week - I am going to stick at the 55s until I solidify it, and get my supporting muscles back up to scratch again, need to get stable before moving further.


----------



## rs007

Trained back today. Was a bit so-so, as I was already very stiff from working on the motor yesterday. Done about 15 minutes of (fkn pain full) work on it, and my piriformis, with a baseball - and started feeling nausea shortly after. This was at 9:30 am, and I'm still feeling it now.

To the guys that get DT massage, foam roll etc - is this normal?


----------



## hackskii

I get deep tissue massages all the time, I really do think they do work well to get the knots out of the fascia, my lady does stretching things too, but I have to be careful they will hurt you if they push too hard.

Never felt nausea though, might be from pain.


----------



## rs007

hackskii said:


> I get deep tissue massages all the time, I really do think they do work well to get the knots out of the fascia, my lady does stretching things too, but I have to be careful they will hurt you if they push too hard.
> 
> Never felt nausea though, might be from pain.


No probs, it seems to have gone now - might have been unrelated.

Having said that, I have this point in my back - I assume its where the tear occured - if I hit it just right with pressure, it makes me feel sick to my stomach, maybe just irritated that.

Who knows, onwards and upwards!!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Aww maaaaaaan!!!!

When did you come back?

I might even start posting on the main board again now...


----------



## hackskii

Zara-Leoni said:


> Aww maaaaaaan!!!!
> 
> When did you come back?
> 
> I might even start posting on the main board again now...


Couple of weeks or so, I like the refreshing experience actually.


----------



## rs007

Zara-Leoni said:


> Aww maaaaaaan!!!!
> 
> When did you come back?
> 
> I might even start posting on the main board again now...





hackskii said:


> Couple of weeks or so, I like the refreshing experience actually.


 :lol:

I've actually been "back" as such (never really been away, just not logged in or posted much) since november ish, posted up some breakthrough/moment of clarity stuff about my back, and then went away to work on that, didn't want to bore everyone.

Now, I'm back achieving some little goals, I thought I'd start posting again


----------



## rs007

Anyway - had a flare up on my lower back/hip tail end of last week. I had gave the whole area a proper going over with a baseball, including my glute to try and get onto my piriformis. I felt actually sick while doing it, was horrible, but gave me temporary relief.

Next day it was crazy bad, and the whole top of my glute was swollen like a bad jab or something (I never jab there) - I can only assume I irritated the whole area and surrounding nerves by going so hard at it getting to the deep tissue, kind of like post massage DOMS in effect. Its faded back off now, but that was a ****ing sore couple of days, and resulted in a total of 2x 400mg dose of Ibuprofen and 1x 30mg dose of Codiene Sulphate being used - peanuts really - but I try my best to keep off pain meds now, using them only when really necessary.

I'l do the ball rolling/deep tissue again this week lol, feels like it needs it now, need to get in amongst it - and the flare up after it is tmeporary, probably part of the whole recovery process.

Apart from all that, I continue to grow more awesome by the day, traps beginning to sit a bit proud, delts rounding out a little, and arms - which of course I am measuring every 10 minutes in true come-back fashion :lol: are growing steadily from around 17 3/4 4 weeks ago, to almost 18 3/4 this very morn. I fully expect them to be back at the 19 1/2ish mark in the next month or so, hopefully with the rest of me not much fatter - leaner ideally.

Full decent set on dumbell shoulder pressing on Friday too (while in mid injury flare up and codiene dose lol), was going to play safe and stick with the 50s, but weeman told me to stop being a pussy. Think I got 6 on my own plus 2 assists, could barely lift my shaker after that workout :lol:


----------



## Milky

Go on Rams, lets get back to the old days !!

Get that ginger tw*t back on here again as well :thumbup1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Milky said:


> Go on Rams, lets get back to the old days !!
> 
> Get that ginger tw*t back on here again as well :thumbup1:


Exactly.

I can honestly say things around here are just NOT the same without the Scottish contingent :sad:


----------



## rs007

Milky said:


> Go on Rams, lets get back to the old days !!
> 
> Get that ginger tw*t back on here again as well :thumbup1:


Is that ginger cvnt not active on here? I just presumed so, he hasn't showed face on the "other place" for ages, so I just presumed he was over here getting his rocks off in the Adult Lounge :lol:


----------



## rs007

Zara-Leoni said:


> Exactly.
> 
> I can honestly say things around here are just NOT the same without the Scottish contingent :sad:


lol!

Can't say I'll post anywhere near as much as I used to, I just don't have as much time now plus the fvckwit count on the internet as a whole accross all boards seems to have went postal in recent months, you'd get more positive outcome attempting to hit the moon with a big dod of sh1te than you would trying to talk sense into the tsunami of phuds on the forums now :lol:

Still, its fun trying every now and again, might drop a few bombs in general lol


----------



## W33BAM

You're a fat d1ck

A great big cheeky bald headed, flaccid nobbed, deluded, crippled dichhhhhhh'ead.

"I continue to grow more awesome by the day"

Jings crivens help ma boab!


----------



## hackskii

You guys are funny.


----------



## W33BAM

hackskii said:


> You guys are funny.


I'm being SRS!!

He's a nob!


----------



## rs007

hackskii said:


> You guys are funny.


She is just jealous hacks because she can't keep her face out of plates of fry up food, bags of crisps, Chinese etc whereas I'm lean bulking and quite frankly accelerating along the *Awe Gradient * at an astonishing and game changing rate


----------



## W33BAM

See. I was right. Deluded.

*shakes head in dizzzzzzz.gust*


----------



## dtlv

rs007 said:


> Is that ginger cvnt not active on here? I just presumed so, he hasn't showed face on the "other place" for ages, so I just presumed he was over here getting his rocks off in the Adult Lounge :lol:


I think he broke his keyboard in a sex accident, hence no foruming. He inserted it somewhere sideways but forgot the lube - so when pulling it out again all they keys fell off with the friction! :lol:

Good to see this journal active, is always one the best ones to read. You sound well, buddy - all good?


----------



## rs007

dtlv said:


> I think he broke his keyboard in a sex accident, hence no foruming. He inserted it somewhere sideways but forgot the lube - so when pulling it out again all they keys fell off with the friction! :lol:
> 
> Good to see this journal active, is always one the best ones to read. You sound well, buddy - all good?


PMSL Now that wouldn't suprise me one bit, dirty bastard is probably spelling filthy words on his poop as the keys come out, like some sort of fvked up game of scrabble :lol:

I am good mate, hellhounds are always on my trail tho - but I'm keeping a good bit of distance between them and me right now 

How are you fella?


----------



## dtlv

rs007 said:


> PMSL Now that wouldn't suprise me one bit, dirty bastard is probably spelling filthy words on his poop as the keys come out, like some sort of fvked up game of scrabble :lol:
> 
> I am good mate, hellhounds are always on my trail tho - but I'm keeping a good bit of distance between them and me right now
> 
> How are you fella?


Brian playing 'poop scrabble'... :lol: :lol:

I'm ok when I'm sticking to my healthy habits... not been the best last few months with a few [email protected] moments if honest, but all in all the trend is ever upwards with the downs getting gradually less down, and the ups longer and stronger. I'll always be a bit loopy, but am now pretty good at seeing the depression as a psycho-physical thing rather than something that reflects the value of my true self or my place in the world.

Not training at all right now, but am not stressed about that - it'll come together at the right time.

You got any competing plans? Am kind of out of the loop and don't know what your goals are - other than being Rab's eternal nemesis of course! :lol:


----------



## rs007

dtlv said:


> Brian playing 'poop scrabble'... :lol: :lol:
> 
> I'm ok when I'm sticking to my healthy habits... not been the best last few months with a few [email protected] moments if honest, but all in all the trend is ever upwards with the downs getting gradually less down, and the ups longer and stronger. I'll always be a bit loopy, but am now pretty good at seeing the depression as a psycho-physical thing rather than something that reflects the value of my true self or my place in the world.
> 
> Not training at all right now, but am not stressed about that - it'll come together at the right time.
> 
> You got any competing plans? Am kind of out of the loop and don't know what your goals are - other than being Rab's eternal nemesis of course! :lol:


I like the notion of depression as a psycho-physical thing, and I have only just truly come to understand this maybe the last 6 months. Its multi-faceted, not just one thing misfiring - so you can be put into it, triggered, by many more things that would be immediately or classicly apparent. This is the beauty of it tho, because understanding it means you can use so many more angles than might be immediately apparent, to pull out of a dive, if you sense one coming... been using that sort of technique for a while now with some success! But tbh, moderating the drinking has helped me tonnes, was weird how it just seemed to "click"... haven't been properly drunk since Christmas night or wanted too, just not for me anymore!

Like you say with the training, it will come together at the right time -mostly - this isn't to say you should be entirely lackadaisical... I'd keep giving yourself little nudges, just to test the water...

Competing - nothing specific other than to say yes, I will be - but I think I said this at the start of this journal a year ago. What has changed recently is that now I am working along a chain of events that will get me to that end goal eventually - before I was stagnating, going nowhere.

My goals 3 weeks ago - achieved - were to train consistently and as hard as I could practically, and similar with the eating. Get back onto a constructive plan.

The eating could have been better at times, but I've been eating bodybuilding compliant for over 5 weeks now, better than when I used to prep at points. My attitudes to food, as well as alcohol, have changed too it seems...


----------



## dtlv

rs007 said:


> I like the notion of depression as a psycho-physical thing, and I have only just truly come to understand this maybe the last 6 months. Its multi-faceted, not just one thing misfiring - so you can be put into it, triggered, by many more things that would be immediately or classicly apparent. This is the beauty of it tho, because understanding it means you can use so many more angles than might be immediately apparent, to pull out of a dive, if you sense one coming... been using that sort of technique for a while now with some success! But tbh, moderating the drinking has helped me tonnes, was weird how it just seemed to "click"... haven't been properly drunk since Christmas night or wanted too, just not for me anymore!
> 
> Like you say with the training, it will come together at the right time -mostly - this isn't to say you should be entirely lackadaisical... I'd keep giving yourself little nudges, just to test the water...
> 
> Competing - nothing specific other than to say yes, I will be - but I think I said this at the start of this journal a year ago. What has changed recently is that now I am working along a chain of events that will get me to that end goal eventually - before I was stagnating, going nowhere.
> 
> My goals 3 weeks ago - achieved - were to train consistently and as hard as I could practically, and similar with the eating. Get back onto a constructive plan.
> 
> The eating could have been better at times, but I've been eating bodybuilding compliant for over 5 weeks now, better than when I used to prep at points. My attitudes to food, as well as alcohol, have changed too it seems...


I think we share similar views on many things, and in a few areas of life have some parallel sets of things to work out. I can always relate to a lot of what you post, and this again makes a helluva lot of sense to me.

You are right I do need to nudge the training out of its coma, as in part my self esteem is related not so much to how I look, but how I feel physically - training has always mostly been about that for me rather than the aesthetic side, and if I feel strong and fit then my self esteem is great, but when I feel weak and out of shape it is always worse.

Right now I'm way off physically, but I am building motivation to change it. I do need to fix my sleep pattern and diet first though, is very inconsistent.

Anyway, will keep checking in here and maybe steal some motivation from you... lets see if this time we can both pull together a decent run of training. :beer:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

W33BAM said:


> You're a fat d1ck
> 
> A great big cheeky bald headed, flaccid nobbed, deluded, crippled dichhhhhhh'ead.
> 
> "I continue to grow more awesome by the day"
> 
> Jings crivens help ma boab!


I've missed you most of all :wub:


----------



## rs007

Zara-Leoni said:


> I've missed you most of all :wub:


Take her!!! I've had 'nuff bam!!!

:lol:


----------



## rs007

Well, into week 4 of continuous training, this marks the completion of set goal 1 - to get 4 weeks training, hard, not fannying around - under my belt.

Goal 2 has also been met and met well - to prove I can eat condusive to bodybuilding, I have been doing this the last 6 weeks, although the last week or so has included a lot of rubbish food, all the protein targets have been hit.

In this time, I have regained some 3/4 to 1 inch on my arms, waist SEEMED to creep a little (1/2 inch) but tbh I think it was more to do with gut content at the time. I'm confident I am unblinkered in saying that I have got no fatter, probably a ball hair leaner. Wieght is up around 10 ish lb.

So, goals now - still keeping it short term.

Another 4 week block of hard training. Improve and refine food intake even further, keep protein going in at 250g per day, and ideally, nudging 300g. I just need to nail things down a little better.

In this coming period, I'd like to see arms convincingly cross the 19" threshold again, this will be first time since 2010. Add no more fat, and ideally, actually get some to ****.

Gear wise, get more consistent with shots, I'm not using a lot, but what I am using, I keep forgetting to take lol Not taken an injection in 2 weeks, its meant to be weekly :lol:

Onward and upward!


----------



## rs007

Well, into week 4 of continuous training, this marks the completion of set goal 1 - to get 4 weeks training, hard, not fannying around - under my belt.

Goal 2 has also been met and met well - to prove I can eat condusive to bodybuilding, I have been doing this the last 6 weeks, although the last week or so has included a lot of rubbish food, all the protein targets have been hit.

In this time, I have regained some 3/4 to 1 inch on my arms, waist SEEMED to creep a little (1/2 inch) but tbh I think it was more to do with gut content at the time. I'm confident I am unblinkered in saying that I have got no fatter, probably a ball hair leaner. Wieght is up around 10 ish lb.

So, goals now - still keeping it short term.

Another 4 week block of hard training. Improve and refine food intake even further, keep protein going in at 250g per day, and ideally, nudging 300g. I just need to nail things down a little better.

In this coming period, I'd like to see arms convincingly cross the 19" threshold again, this will be first time since 2010. Add no more fat, and ideally, actually get some to ****.

Gear wise, get more consistent with shots, I'm not using a lot, but what I am using, I keep forgetting to take lol Not taken an injection in 2 weeks, its meant to be weekly :lol:

Onward and upward!


----------



## rs007

Well about to go train legs, first session of week 5 back training

And being honest, I just can't be ****ed!

No idea why, felt mood dive over the weekend for no particular single reason, just hit a dip.

So immersed myself in working on the motor, few jobs needing done, then realised its tax/MOT is out end July - and just got hit with a massive "whats the ****ing point" feeling

Still, get in, blast legs, try and eat roughly condusive to moving forward and see how I get on.


----------



## hackskii

What do you mean by: tax/MOT?


----------



## W33BAM

Pfffffft! I came in here cause it said you'd updated your journal.... But all I can see is a big girl greetin like a b1tch!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

rs007 said:


> Well about to go train legs, first session of week 5 back training
> 
> And being honest, I just can't be ****ed!
> 
> No idea why, felt mood dive over the weekend for no particular single reason, just hit a dip.
> 
> So immersed myself in working on the motor, few jobs needing done, then realised its tax/MOT is out end July - and just got hit with a massive "whats the ****ing point" feeling
> 
> Still, get in, blast legs, try and eat roughly condusive to moving forward and see how I get on.


Mine too, feel your pain :-/


----------



## W33BAM

Zara-Leoni said:


> I've missed you most of all :wub:


Awwwww :wub: xx


----------



## rs007

hackskii said:


> What do you mean by: tax/MOT?


Hey man - MOT test - you will have something similar in the States I'm sure, its like a yearly test to make sure your car is roadworthy. Every car over 3 years old I think it is here has to take one each year from then on. If it fails, it must be repaired to a satisfactory standard before it can be used legally on the road. Kinda like a big safety inspection, I have no qualms with this, great idea. Mine will fail on structural corrosion on the sills, Toyota don't produce a complete panel for this, so I'll need to dust off my sheet metal skills.

Only problem with that is I am working outside, and the lovely (sarcasm) Scottish weather may impede matters somewhat lol!

Road Tax - or Car Tax as it has been sneakily renamed so the Government here can't be slated for not using the money to repair roads as it was originally intended for - is another of this countries complete ass-rape robberies masquerading as tax - but if you don't pay it, car can be siezed, and crushed. You are not even allowed to park on the public highway unless you have paid it, and display a valid tax disc in your windscreen.


----------



## rs007

Zara-Leoni said:


> Mine too, feel your pain :-/


sh1te, int it

:cursing:


----------



## rs007

Anyway, absolutely crap sleep past two nights - unusually for me waking at 4-5am and being completely wide awake although tired. Just couldn't get back to sleep, nothing particular on my mind, rage!!!

Away to try train chest and triceps, I have a sneaky suspicion it will be a "go through motions" session, but hopefully better than yesterday (wouldn't be difficult).

Can't shake this queasy feeling too, had it last couple of days or so


----------



## Jay.32

rs007 said:


> Anyway, absolutely crap sleep past two nights - unusually for me waking at 4-5am and being completely wide awake although tired. Just couldn't get back to sleep, nothing particular on my mind, rage!!!
> 
> Away to try train chest and triceps, I have a sneaky suspicion it will be a "go through motions" session, but hopefully better than yesterday (wouldn't be difficult).
> 
> Can't shake this queasy feeling too, had it last couple of days or so


going through the motions!! it better than not going at all Rams


----------



## Zara-Leoni

rs007 said:


> sh1te, int it
> 
> :cursing:


Monumentally so! I suspect my exhaust will fail mine this time :sad:


----------



## hackskii

rs007 said:


> Hey man - MOT test - you will have something similar in the States I'm sure, its like a yearly test to make sure your car is roadworthy. Every car over 3 years old I think it is here has to take one each year from then on. If it fails, it must be repaired to a satisfactory standard before it can be used legally on the road. Kinda like a big safety inspection, I have no qualms with this, great idea. Mine will fail on structural corrosion on the sills, Toyota don't produce a complete panel for this, so I'll need to dust off my sheet metal skills.
> 
> Only problem with that is I am working outside, and the lovely (sarcasm) Scottish weather may impede matters somewhat lol!
> 
> Road Tax - or Car Tax as it has been sneakily renamed so the Government here can't be slated for not using the money to repair roads as it was originally intended for - is another of this countries complete ass-rape robberies masquerading as tax - but if you don't pay it, car can be siezed, and crushed. You are not even allowed to park on the public highway unless you have paid it, and display a valid tax disc in your windscreen.


Ok, sounds like a good idea, but they probably charge you for the inspection?

Over here, every 2 years you have to take your car in to a smog certification, or you can not register your car, and you have to show proof of auto insurance as well or no registration renewal.

Funny the new Governor of California removed the vehicle license renewal cap, so even though my car is worth less each year, I have to pay more.

These vehicle license fees by design are to pay to repair the roads.

But, because the State of California is broke, they now have added another fee in the form of taxes.

Gee, we pay taxes to fix the roads, have 4 or 5 taxes on gas, tires, vehicle license fees, so that wont cut it, so they tax me again on something that the other tax was supposed to fix.

I have never seen so many hands on my wallet as of late.

No road worthiness thing though, by putting a car out of the loop, they would not be able to register it, thus loss of money.

If you are an illegal alien though, you get pulled over with no license or registration, or insurance they wont tow you and put the car in the pound.

But, if you are like me, legal, they would tow it in a second.


----------



## rs007

hackskii said:


> Ok, sounds like a good idea, but they probably charge you for the inspection?
> 
> Over here, every 2 years you have to take your car in to a smog certification, or you can not register your car, and you have to show proof of auto insurance as well or no registration renewal.
> 
> Funny the new Governor of California removed the vehicle license renewal cap, so even though my car is worth less each year, I have to pay more.
> 
> These vehicle license fees by design are to pay to repair the roads.
> 
> But, because the State of California is broke, they now have added another fee in the form of taxes.
> 
> Gee, we pay taxes to fix the roads, have 4 or 5 taxes on gas, tires, vehicle license fees, so that wont cut it, so they tax me again on something that the other tax was supposed to fix.
> 
> I have never seen so many hands on my wallet as of late.
> 
> No road worthiness thing though, by putting a car out of the loop, they would not be able to register it, thus loss of money.
> 
> If you are an illegal alien though, you get pulled over with no license or registration, or insurance they wont tow you and put the car in the pound.
> 
> But, if you are like me, legal, they would tow it in a second.


So apart from SMOG - I'm guessing thats an emissions/polution test - your car doesn't have to take any roadworthy test/inspection? SO it could literally be a rusted out death trap?

Over here if you know people, you can get an MOT done pretty much without them looking at the car, obviously the process is dodgy, but the MOT is legit enough. However, with my car being the type it is, and being often driven at "spirited" speeds with my daughter in the passenger seat, I want to make sure its a safe as can practically be, with regards to brakes, structure etc.

Tax on top of tax, its a ****ing disgrace - but the UK has the upper hand on that department, we do tax like no other mofo, this is where they INVENTED tax lol

How much tax you pay on gasoline? Lets be grumpy old men lol

Right now we are anywhere around £1.45 for a litre. That exchanges to $2.28 per litre, and I believe a US gallon is 3.78 litres - so we are paying $8.61 per US gallon if my math is correct. How does that compare to what my US brothers are paying?

Around 80% of that is pure tax, straight to our crooked government, so they can enjoy breakfasts that cost what the typical benefit claimant has to live on for a week.


----------



## hackskii

rs007 said:


> So apart from SMOG - I'm guessing thats an emissions/polution test - your car doesn't have to take any roadworthy test/inspection? SO it could literally be a rusted out death trap?
> 
> Over here if you know people, you can get an MOT done pretty much without them looking at the car, obviously the process is dodgy, but the MOT is legit enough. However, with my car being the type it is, and being often driven at "spirited" speeds with my daughter in the passenger seat, I want to make sure its a safe as can practically be, with regards to brakes, structure etc.
> 
> Tax on top of tax, its a ****ing disgrace - but the UK has the upper hand on that department, we do tax like no other mofo, this is where they INVENTED tax lol
> 
> How much tax you pay on gasoline? Lets be grumpy old men lol
> 
> Right now we are anywhere around £1.45 for a litre. That exchanges to $2.28 per litre, and I believe a US gallon is 3.78 litres - so we are paying $8.61 per US gallon if my math is correct. How does that compare to what my US brothers are paying?
> 
> Around 80% of that is pure tax, straight to our crooked government, so they can enjoy breakfasts that cost what the typical benefit claimant has to live on for a week.


I like the way you word things.

No MOT at all here, I think because they salt the roads back East and most all the older cars have massive corrosion on them.

Now, if you have a light out or something they will give you a fix-it ticket where you have to show proof of it being fixed, then pay the fine.

But for road worthiness, you can drive a pile of crap as long as it can pass the smog test, and I mean your whole car can be rust with holes in it from the rust, and drive like any other average Joe on the roads.

Our gas is $4.00 a gallon for regular, some higher, some lower depending on where you get it.

We have offshore drilling off the coast of Long Beach, and Seal Beach, and I think even Huntington beach, which is about 8 miles or so from my home to the beach.

The oil refineries are in Carson, Wilmington, and I think even Torrance, all about 8 miles from me as well.

I can drive to Arizona where there is no drilling, or any refineries, and pay up to 60 cents less a gallon of gas, all from lower taxes.

Remember, some perspective here, the cost of living is high, so many people commute to work, many as far or farther than 100 miles they travel each way to work.

All this is to buy more square footage homes for less money.

I live only 1.4 miles from work, and my truck only gets 10 miles to the gallon of gas, and many of our older big cars get about the same.

But, not many people that work with me live that close, on average id say about 20 miles or so one way most commute, and mass transit does not work here like there.

We have the highest property tax in the nation, highest local taxes in the nation, highest gas tax in the nation, one of the highest payroll taxes in the nation, and they constantly cry broke and they have to raise taxes or they will lay off teachers, fire department people, and police.

So, they put something on the ballot to vote for the poor kids not being able to have decent class room sizes, and enough teachers to go around, it passes, we get more tax, then they come back and say that they are going to lay off cops and we wont be safe unless they pass another tax.

Next really bad thing will be the health care reform, now that one is going to rip us off hard.


----------



## rs007

Going into week 6 of training this week.

Trying to get on track this week, last week was a bit of a **** up tbh. Don't know what it was. Just wasn't feeling it in the first half, back and knee gave serious jip on leg session, ditto chest session, then as I came into the back session and shoulders session things did work a bit better (got a full set with 55kg bells, then 3 with 65 on dumbell press) but by then I'd mentally wrote off the week and was largely eating crap. It was also my birthday, so there was a bottle of whisky cracked and that got consumed over a couple of nights. Enjoyed it, but Jesus the heartburn!!!

Anyway, goal this week is to get back on framework eating, prob roughly this

Breakfast - 75g Oats, water, 50g whey protein

Following 3 meals each - 200g raw weight lean steak mince, 100g maybe dry wieght rice

Another couple 50g whey servings in there somewhere

A cnp prot flapjack possibly (missus got me a box)

maybe 3 or 4 eggs for supper?

Roughly 300g carbs, around 300g prot, prob 60-70 fats, just off top of head. See what a week of that can do - still under eating by my standards from 3 odd years ago, but the most food I'll have ate yet on this run back.

Fingers crossed get a good leg session tomorrow to kick off the training week, last weeks was very much a going through motions session!


----------



## rs007

For last weeks cock up, drink, tonnes fast food, I don't seem to have done any outward damage btw, if anything, visually, I've continued to improve and I can only put that down to the Kefei hGH - which incidentally I have LOWERED in dose, now using what should be 2.5iu ED for 4 days, then day or two off, then repeat. Bodyweight on fri was 17st 7 so if anything a bit lower than I expected - but arms are up a clear inch since starting back, traps, delts, back, legs - everything - is visually up... except my waist, its still measuring 38 to 38.5, ideally I'd have it smaller (will get there) but for it to stay the same while everything else is growing, I'll allow myself to be happy with that!


----------



## rs007

PS off at a tangent, but loving Franks Hot Sauce just now, and yesterday got a bottle of the "Buffalo" version. If you soak wings in it, then oven blast, they are absolutley amazing

http://www.franksredhot.com/


----------



## rs007

Stop press, another current best in this run, 75kg bells pressed on incline, only 1 very ropey one myself, and 2 assisted by @weeman, but its a confidence builder, a mental barrier re-broken


----------



## hackskii

rs007 said:


> Stop press, another current best in this run, 75kg bells pressed on incline, only 1 very ropey one myself, and 2 assisted by @weeman, but its a confidence builder, a mental barrier re-broken


Someone mentioned @weeman?

How is he doing?


----------



## Jay.32

rs007 said:


> Stop press, another current best in this run, 75kg bells pressed on incline, only 1 very ropey one myself, and 2 assisted by @weeman, but its a confidence builder, a mental barrier re-broken


Thats awsome lifting rams...


----------



## rs007

hackskii said:


> Someone mentioned @weeman?
> 
> How is he doing?


He's doing alright actually, hoping to compete again later in the year, NABBA UK, prep supposed to start a week on Monday I believe 

Don't think he is on here quite so much right now, but no doubt as the diet sets in and his mind starts to crave distraction - and places to photo-whore - he'll come back lol!!!!


----------



## rs007

Jay.32 said:


> Thats awsome lifting rams...


Thanks mate, just need to refine refine refine 

Week 6 of training has been a pretty reasonable training week tbh, it concludes with delts n biceps tomorrow - certainly, the effort makes up for last week which was just crap :cursing:


----------



## rs007

Well into week 7 of training, nothing major or particularly interesting to report this week, its been another of "those" weeks really.

Main thing is, I've kept the training going, albeit backed off a bit for various reasons, couple of old niggles resurfacing like my right wrist, really wrecked my stability on chest day, seems to be compressive stuff affected - back session today was not affected, so under tension it is OK.

So yeah, still plodding along, just documenting more for sake of keeping track of what week it is lol, due to eating being crap past few days, feels like I've shrunk a bit, prob just a bit less full tho.


----------



## Jay.32

atleast your sh!tting like a warrior!! :lol:


----------



## rs007

Jay.32 said:


> atleast your sh!tting like a warrior!! :lol:


This is true lol!!! Mind you its because of all the junk and crap I'm eating 

Into week 8 since getting back to training tomorrow, and I'm hoping to blow off the malaise thats crept in past 2 weeks.

We had been training tue/wed/thu/fri, then off fri/sat/sun - for no other reason other than @weeman and myself hate Mondays.

And more often than not weeman was hung over or rough as ****, up to no good at the weekend trying to kid on he wasn't

But now switching it to Mon/Tue - Wed off - then Thu/Fri. Breaking it up by that day should aid recovery, weeman seemed to think it was causing him real issues as the weeks went on, physical in terms of aches/pains and perceived "brittleness".

I felt it more mentally, 4 days on the trot, kinda scunnered me a wee bit.

So we'll see how it goes! Need to get a handle on eating too, have backslid into old habits past 2-3 weeks and its not helping anything, in the gym or out.


----------



## Jay.32

Rams, Im also really struggling with my Diet since competing in May.. Its doing my fckin head in..


----------



## rs007

Jay.32 said:


> Rams, Im also really struggling with my Diet since competing in May.. Its doing my fckin head in..


I feel that pain mate, I have struggled with appetite continuously with my bodybuilding endeavours, just not that big an eater, not consistently.

My 2nd year of competing, 2008, the vast majority of my intake was unflavoured WPC, think I was taking in 300g of it a day - about 240g of my protein intake. I was eating around 500g raw weight of chicken to get the other 100g I was targetting for, so really, very little solid food.

Worked tho :lol:


----------



## rs007

First two sessions of the week down, mid week rest day today. This week been pretty good - for various reasons I've had to limit ultimate weight in the two sessions done so far (legs on Monday, chest/triceps on Tuesday) - wee annoying niggles and inuries - but I've hit the intensity other ways, and its been working well.

Got a little strip down look at myself yesterday, I'm actually quite chuffed tbh at how things are coming back, I'm not a million miles off my general "best" (not that great, don't get excited lol) from early 2011 before my head went a bit **** over tit. Considering in that time my back also went badly and consistent training was all but done away with for over a year, plus the terrible eating, plus the gallons of neat spirits... yeah I'm chuffed. I'll maybe try and get a couple of pics next few days or so


----------



## rs007

Cracker of a back workout today, not in terms of huge weights shifted, just the engagement, the intensity and pump.

I am not affiliated with them in any way, but tried out NRG Fuels NO2 product preworkout and it really helped, was feeling flat, tired and demotivated - but this sorted it! And without making me speed at a million miles an hour which I fkn hate.

Arms were a pubes width off 19 yesterday too although have flattened off a bit due to low food intake, bollocks!!!


----------



## rs007

Well just completed 9 weeks of training - last 3 or 4 been pretty half assed, and eating has been crap, proper inconsistent - especially last week or two, undereating, and what I have been eating is junk lol

Anyway, some **** quality pics taken this AM:



The last pics I took were 12 weeks back, and the gains are pretty clear, given all the circumstances, I'm pretty chuffed 

Need to get better with the eating tho, that is letting me down big time.


----------



## rs007

Excuse bad pants/bald noggin/hairy bod lol


----------



## mal

Loads of size there,legs look beefy...you look about 18stone.....


----------



## hackskii

Man, you got big legs.

Did you injure your right bicep?


----------



## rs007

mal said:


> Loads of size there,legs look beefy...you look about 18stone.....


Cheers mate, appreciated!

Couldn't say what weight I am, last time I weighed myself (4 weeks ish ago) I was 17 and a half so won't be a million miles off...


----------



## rs007

hackskii said:


> Man, you got big legs.
> 
> Did you injure your right bicep?


Hey mate, nah just crap arms 

The right is a good bit shorter and smaller than the left, always been that way - and it does have a sort of dip in it when I outstretch it - but I certainly can't remember ever injuring it


----------



## mal

rs007 said:


> Cheers mate, appreciated!
> 
> Couldn't say what weight I am, last time I weighed myself (4 weeks ish ago) I was 17 and a half so won't be a million miles off...


Whats your plans for next year dude.


----------



## rs007

mal said:


> Whats your plans for next year dude.


I don't have any lol, the long term goals are very dependant on the short term results if you get me.

So far, I'm happy at what I have achieved on a largely atrocious diet, and with at least 50% of the training being half assed... I'm just glad my back has held up. Don't get me wrong, I've had some warning shots, just yesterday in fact I got a sore one attempting dumbell rows for the first time in ages. Had to neck some pain killers this morning to ease it off, but overall, its been good - can work round it.

I'm really happy my legs seem to be coming back, considering I've done next to no squatting. I mean I KNOW its a myth that you don't need to squat to grow your quads... but its still reassuring to witness that first hand!


----------



## mal

yes you have carry on anyway you can,im in the same boat.but good results can still be made,im

gagging to compete again nabba,prob do the old cvnt class next year.I have to get my legs up

first,then I can kick som assss!

Its funny how people carry on training isn't it,and never give in to negative influence/injury's etc lol.


----------



## Jay.32

Your doing very well mate... you have alot of mass there!!! stip it down and get back on stage :thumb:


----------



## rs007

mal said:


> yes you have carry on anyway you can,im in the same boat.but good results can still be made,im
> 
> gagging to compete again nabba,prob do the old cvnt class next year.I have to get my legs up
> 
> first,then I can kick som assss!
> 
> Its funny how people carry on training isn't it,and never give in to negative influence/injury's etc lol.


hahaha Old Cvnt Class!!! I like the sound of that, that would be a title worth competing for hahaha!!!



Jay.32 said:


> Your doing very well mate... you have alot of mass there!!! stip it down and get back on stage :thumb:


Nah, heads not in the right place just now, it will happen, just not in the immediate future


----------



## rs007

Feeler said:


> Hurry up and get back up there Rams.....that way we can at least here Lou's screaming from all way down here :whistling:
> 
> Glad to see your back at it anyhow:thumb:


lol she's no quiet at a show thats for sure!!!

I actually had to get up and relocate at this years UKBFF Scottish Champs because I was trying to do a show report and couldn't concentrate with her going mental right in my fkn ear hole lol :lol:


----------



## rs007

Well into week 11 back training; week 10 was pretty much an abortion.

Still trained mostly, but zero motivation, just didn't want to be there training, too many other things buzzing about in my brain. I feel pretty much the same this week so far - about to go do something for legs - I'll go through motions best I can.

Eating been brutally bad too, again, just no motivation - feels like eating is a nuisance and distraction just now and would happily go most days eating maybe just 1 meal when hunger gets too annoying.

**** it, not going to fight it, never been one for banging head against brick walls, so I'll just go through motions and not be too bothered about it for now


----------



## rs007

Leg session went alright considering yesterday, went for max pump and jelly-leggedness :lol:

Never took much tbh, 20x2leg/10x R leg/10x L leg/20x2leg on the leg extension jellied them from the outset, then some SL leg press, hams done lying curls with a couple of form tweaks, then adapted a machine to let us do standing single leg curls

:lol:

Lazy bastard session.

Hit spot tho!

Chest just shortly, still no motivation/can't be assed, so will just go for abbreviated max pump etc, maybe do the 75 rep timed flat bench with 60kg first, pre exhaust and pump tonnes of blood in there...


----------



## rs007

Hamster said:


> You still get that horrifically Sh1t facial hair going on?!? :lol:
> 
> C'mon get motivated !


From lack of posts you can probably tell still no real motivation :lol:

And that facial hair was ****ing awesome, I'm just happy I can finally grow some lol!!


----------



## rs007

Week 13 training.

Missed one back session week before last, and then shoulders/bis last week - my back flared up hence missing that session, and last week was just messed up with other things going on so it just didn't happen.

Still largely going through motions, BUT getting wee bit of motivation back. I've backslid a tad since those pics I put up, but nothing worrying!

Been off all AAS for approx 4 weeks now, so planning next cycle. Its something I've never relied on to help motivation, but fcuk it! Good motivation is wherever you find it, and if planning a little cycle and getting on it is where I find it, then so be it!

I've not ran a structured cycle since 2010, and this time looking to run a course of Chemical Solutions stuff as I'm seeing a lot of good results on it over on Muscletalk etc. Just not sure how to go? Big doses probably pointless, but not sure whether to go good ole' test/deca/dbol, or maybe test/eq/oxy... or could indeed go something different - test/mast/tren maybe?

Decisions decisions 

Also ran out of Kefei, and lo and behold noticed a sort of halt in my back healing progress, could be psychological, but I'm going to try and get on that again, at just 2.5iu 4x weekly its not too expensive!

The main thing is the eating, I'm struggling to get consistency. I know fine well as soon as I have been consistent for even a week or two I'll notice dramatic results, but it keeps getting derailed :cursing:


----------



## hackskii

Test, mast, tren for the feelgood effect.

I felt so good on that stuff, only bad side was constant erections and the libido was just something not normal at all.

So bad in fact I almost cut the cycle due to always thinking about sex, but it was the Stage II stroke range blood pressure that pulled the plug.

Or, you can do an anabolic cycle where you use deca and low dose test for 12 plus weeks, then drop the deca and up the test, and add mast for an androgenic cycle, you will get two growth spurts from that one.


----------



## rs007

**** sake time flies!

Stopped training for a bit, been on the takeaways etc and not really giving a fk as I've had bigger fish swimming about in my goldfishbowl head - but am still good, not the rock bottom dive I normally take 

Alcohol, although consumption has been up a little of late, hasn't dived to levels previous. Still no desire tbh

Had the odd sporadic training sesh right enough, but nothing consistent, the thing I'm most bothered about is I did let my back rehab stuff slide - bad move - back on that after getting a ****er of a warning shot at the weekend, inner edge of right glute went sore and numb and both outer shins went "odd" feeling - also fel tlike if I so much as moved a tiny bit the wrong way it was going to go bad... its went twice, first time I was flattened for a day or so, walking with pain a couple of weeks... 2nd time it went I was flat out and didnt leave bed for 3 days, crutch/walking stick for a month, and still not walking right now a year and a half later...

Needless to say I am a little worried at the prospect of it going a 3rd time, and I really thought it was going to go at the weekend.

So yeah, my own fault I think for letting the little exercises and stretches slide a bit!


----------



## rs007

Oh this did all coincide with a nice break from all AAS too - which may have contributed to the mood and motivation dive, but it was tolerable tbh so all good. Started on 250mg test, I'll prob go every 10 to 14 days with this. I've also had a total and utter flatline in sexdrive but tbh that started while I was still on gear before and I presume is some delayed effect from the SSRIs, it is known that these issues can last long after cessation... maybe a baseline of test will help; I'm not convinced


----------



## Beklet

Noooo don't stop the rehab!!! FINALLY my hips etc are sorting themselves out....I even get DOMS in my (massively underactivated) glutes now 

Oh and I'm not neglecting everyone, t'other site doesn't work on a works PC :cursing:

THis may be because I am still stuck with IE6


----------



## hackskii

My back started to get better after I started working abs.

I do them every training day now.


----------

